# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2022



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2022 às 00:00)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Cadito (2 Dez 2022 às 07:30)

Bom dia!

Finalmente (já estamos em Dezembro) tivemos hoje a primeira mínima abaixo de zero da temporada: *-0,8° C* registada na EMA.  Aqui na parte alta do centro urbano temos uma pequena geada:





Boa sexta-feira!


----------



## Crazyrain (2 Dez 2022 às 07:58)

Bom dia .
Início do dia muito frio , com temperatura de 0 ° c.
Pequena camada de geada .


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2022 às 09:09)

Boas malta,

Nova incursão pela região norte.
Freita ontem de manhã, zona fabulosa.
Como gosto de dizer, " zonas bafejadas pela sorte".









Na quarta andei pelo concelho de Sever do Vouga e percebi in loco os 618 mm de acumulado de Pessegueiro do Vouga.
Rios violentos e nascentes por todo lado a jorrar muita água.


----------



## ampa62 (2 Dez 2022 às 13:12)

Bom dia, 

Primeiro dia  deste outono-inverno com geada. Mínima de 0.9ºC. 

De momento com um sol agradável.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Dez 2022 às 21:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas malta,
> 
> Nova incursão pela região norte.
> Freita ontem de manhã, zona fabulosa.
> ...


Foste à Aldeia Mágica...  
Saudades da Freita, tenho de lá voltar um dia destes. É bem mais acessível aqui do Porto do que o Gerês.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2022 às 01:20)

João Pedro disse:


> Foste à Aldeia Mágica...
> Saudades da Freita, tenho de lá voltar um dia destes. É bem mais acessível aqui do Porto do que o Gerês.


Nop João, tripliquei a fasquia haha fiz o trilho das goelas do Mundo.
---
Nos arredores da Palhaça, Oliveira do Bairro sigo com 2 graus.
Madrugada gélida.


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2022 às 08:28)

Bom dia,
Madrugada já bem fresquinha, mínima de 4.8 ºc. 

Neste momento 5.3ºc , vento fraco de E/ENE e 86% HR.

Céu limpo.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Dez 2022 às 09:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nop João, tripliquei a fasquia haha fiz o trilho das goelas do Mundo.
> ---
> Nos arredores da Palhaça, Oliveira do Bairro sigo com 2 graus.
> Madrugada gélida.


Esse nunca fiz, é bem mais agreste, de facto...  Ideias, ideias... 
--------------------

Bom dia,

Frio pelo Porto, mas ainda nada que não se aguente. As _long johns_, no entanto, já saíram da gaveta... 
Mínima de 6,6 ºC por aqui. Agora 7,7 ºC, 71% de HR e muito, muito sol.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Dez 2022 às 23:16)

Ora então boa noite.

Nada de chuva. Salutar sem dúvida, uma pausa retemperadora à espera de mais "inverno"...neste caso húmido.
O frio até é bem vindo, por várias e múltiplas razões. O controlo das pestes das lagartas é só uma delas.
Ontem e hoje tivemos geadas fracas a moderadas, mais nas zonas abrigadas, junto aos cursos de água.

*Extremos de ontem
Tmín: 0,2ºC
Tmáx: 12,5ºC

Hoje
Tmín: - 0,4ºC
Tmáx: 13,3ºC

Tactual: 1,6ºC
Hr: 89%
Tmédia dia: 4,6ºC*

Por mim ficávamos mais uns dias (3 ou 4) assim, com muito sol, mesmo que frios. mas se vier chuva que venha! Estamos preparados para ela!!!

CONTINUAÇÃO DE EXCELENTE FIM DE SEMANA


----------



## Crazyrain (4 Dez 2022 às 00:07)

Boa noite .
Mais uma noite fria e com céu limpo .
Tatual : 1 ° c


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (4 Dez 2022 às 12:48)

Boa tarde.
Aqui chove desde do do final da madrugada, e mal parou. Intensidade máxima de 38,1 mm/h


 



Não se esperava estas quantidades para este dia, mas já acumula 13,8mm.




Situação semelhante registadas nas estações da região do Vale do Ave.




Faço editar para acrescentar esta imagem de parte do distrito do Porto. Evidencia-se as 5 estações do concelho de Vila do Conde com valores bem significativos.
O radar abaixo mostra o que se passa.





As ultimas 6 horas de radar mostram bem o que se passa.
Uma ondulação frontal quase estacionária e com movimento nubuloso no sentido SW para NE.




O vento a continuar a soprar de Este. Fez a mínima chegar aos 6.9ºC e a máxima está neste momento nos 9,8ºC,


----------



## ampa62 (4 Dez 2022 às 18:00)

Boa tarde

Por aqui por Covas chove com pouca intensidade; 1 mm acumulado e 7°C

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (4 Dez 2022 às 21:17)

Boas noites,

Tudo muito calmo aqui pelo Litoral Norte. A animação, felizmente, hoje anda mais a sul do país. Que continue! 
Por cá, no entanto, não foi um dia completamente em seco, acumulando ainda uns estonteantes 5,41 mm 
Frio, mas não muito. Mínima de 7,6 ºC e máxima de 15,6 ºC. Agora vamos com 10 ºC certinhos. Céu pouco nublado; durante a tarde ainda deu para sentir o "calor" do sol num passeio à beira-mar.


----------



## ampa62 (5 Dez 2022 às 10:24)

Bom dia, 

Já se notou uma subida das temperaturas. Mínima de 4.7ºC e atual 8.7ºC.

98%HR e 1009 hPa.

Finalmente a chuva foi passar uns dias ao sul onde é bem mais precisa.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2022 às 10:44)

Boas,

Como falado anteriormente deixo aqui um registo para perceberem o estado das linhas de água em Sever do Vouga.
Neste caso o acesso à cascata do Rio Gresso.
Para quem tem uma ligação estreita com a natureza é simplesmente incrível visitar sítios assim.
O video foi feito a 30.11.2022.
625 mm depois, acumulados nesse mês.



Talvez abra um tópico sobre alguns sítios por andei, basicamente andei pela zona fronteiriça Aveiro/Viseu mais propriamente Arouca/São Pedro do Sul, que para mim é das regiões mais espetaculares que  temos por cá.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (5 Dez 2022 às 11:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Como falado anteriormente deixo aqui um registo para perceberem o estado das linhas de água em Sever do Vouga.
> Neste caso o acesso à cascata do Rio Gresso.
> ...


A Cabreia deve estar com uma quantidade de água absurda.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2022 às 11:14)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> A Cabreia deve estar com uma quantidade de água absurda.



Sim deve estar monstruoso.
Visitei essa cascata no final de outubro, estava bastante forte, como disse acima levou com um mês de acumulados na ordem dos 600 mm, deve valer a pena a visita, alias vale sempre.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2022 às 18:57)

Boa noite.

Tudo calminho por cá, animação só lá para baixo....Que raiva! Para eles tudo e nós NADA!

É mesmo isto, acalmia bem vinda.
Ontem e hoje chuva sob a forma de aguaceiros fracos, por vezes chuviscos. *Acumulados* de *2,7 mm e 2,4 mm* respectivamente.
Os acumulado são baixinhos, como que a chuva a dizer: _não vos deixei, apenas estou a tratar de assuntos importantes no sul e interior do continente_.
O céu tem estado em geral muito nublado a encoberto.
O vento tem soprado fraco, trazendo um ar algo "gélido", a fazer lembrar os dias de nevões no interior - mas só a "lembrar".
*
Tmín: 6,3ºC
Tmáx: 12,0ºC

Tactual: 10,2ºC
Hr: 84%
Tmédia do dia: 9,3ºC*


----------



## Crazyrain (6 Dez 2022 às 11:25)

Bom dia .
Por aqui os últimos dias têm estado nublados, como é habitual por aqui , mas praticamente sem chuva . Apenas alguma chuva no domingo registou 1.8 mm de acumulado .
Tatual : 13 ° c
Tmin :  7 ° c

P . S.  Olhando para os modelos , perspetiva - se para os  próximos tempos um novo rio atmosférico aqui para o Litoral Norte.


----------



## joselamego (6 Dez 2022 às 14:38)

Bos tarde 
Céu nublado 
Chuva só partir de amanhã ( e virá ainda muita até meados de dezembro )
Temperatura atual 15,1°C
87% hr 
Pressão a 1014 hPa


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jet (7 Dez 2022 às 14:38)

*A recordação dum deslizamento de terras ocorrido há 22 anos em Arcos de Valdevez. Também são recordados outros eventos similares no passado, em Melgaço e Cabeceiras de Basto








						Faz hoje 22 anos que a montanha matou em Arcos de Valdevez
					

Tragédia de Frades tirou a vida a quatro pessoas e destruiu cinco casas




					ominho.pt
				



*


----------



## Stinger (7 Dez 2022 às 15:55)

E ai vem ela 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (7 Dez 2022 às 16:43)

Aí vem ela a SW


----------



## Gates (7 Dez 2022 às 21:01)

Dia mais ameno. Na hora de almoço, vento fraco e quase 19 graus. 
Terrenos saturados de água…
Passo muitas vezes neste espaço perto de casa e nunca reparei nisto.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Dez 2022 às 21:30)

Boas noites,

Vai chovendo fraco pelo Porto mas ainda sem acumular.
Dia ameno e ensolarado até, mais ou menos, a hora do almoço, com a máxima a chegar aos 17,9 ºC.

Ao final da manhã dei um saltinho à Freita, queria ver como estava a Mizarela depois de tanta chuva 
Para além da Mizarela, corriam pelas encostas outras grandes cascatas que nunca tinha visto. Bonitos tons de outono ainda, apesar da maioria das árvores grandes estarem já sem folhas. Algumas derrocadas também, pelo excesso de água. A estrada quase que foi... 

Alguns registos:


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Dez 2022 às 22:46)

Olho sobre a Ria de Aveiro, não sei se é o núcleo da depressão.


----------



## Rafa111 (8 Dez 2022 às 00:51)

A zona de Aveiro que se prepare para o diluvio que ai vem:


----------



## Scan_Ferr (8 Dez 2022 às 01:20)

Rafa111 disse:


> A zona de Aveiro que se prepare para o diluvio que ai vem:


Até agora nada de especial


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 04:10)

Miguel96 disse:


> Ver anexo 3151
> 
> Olho sobre a Ria de Aveiro, não sei se é o núcleo da depressão.



Não é o núcleo da depressão mas está relacionado com o chamado "*ponto triplo*", onde a frente quente e a frente fria se começam a juntar, fechando gradualmente o sector quente entre ambas e formando a frente oclusa:

Carta das 00h de hoje


----------



## João Pedro (8 Dez 2022 às 09:03)

Bom dia,

De facto, cá mais para cima a imagem de radar "prometia" bem mais do que acabou por, efetivamente, oferecer. Acumulados bem modestos pelo Porto, com o dia a acabar com 3,10 mm acumulados e o novo, até ver, com 3,81 mm. Dezembro ainda fraquito, com um acumulado de 11,23 mm. Novembro, no entanto, ficou 200 mm acima do normal, por isso tá tudo bem 

Céu nublado, mas com grandes abertas agora. Só daqui a algumas horas é que cá deve chegar alguma coisa mais animada, vinda de sul.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Dez 2022 às 10:14)

Já chegou... foi rápido. Chove moderadamente neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2022 às 11:26)

Que grande escuridão a sul e sudoeste do Porto. 
Parece-me ter visto um flash a SSW há minutos 







Para já 6.4 mm acumulados.

13.5ºc actuais, pressão baixinha com 996.4 hpa.


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2022 às 11:33)

João Pedro disse:


> Novembro, no entanto, ficou 200 mm acima do normal, por isso tá tudo bem



Mesmo que Dezembro acabasse a 0 mm, ainda estávamos muito acima da média, levo mais de 600 mm desde 01/10/2022, portanto temos água "para dar e vender" Então no Minho nem se fala... 

Entretanto a escuridão vai-se aproximando cada vez mais, radar algo agressivo com extensos ecos amarelos


----------



## João Pedro (8 Dez 2022 às 11:41)

Cada vez mais escuro pelo Porto; vamos lá ver o que trará isto...


----------



## joselamego (8 Dez 2022 às 12:06)

Bom dia 
Por Gondomar céu muito nublado 
Chuva moderada 
Acumulados de 4,6 mm
14,4°C
91% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (8 Dez 2022 às 12:59)

Chove agora com mais intensidade, chuva "a sério". 
7,11 mm acumulados.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Dez 2022 às 14:52)

Branca, Aveiro
Vista Sul





Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Dez 2022 às 15:07)

Boas 
Períodos de aguaceiros
Acumulados de 8,9 mm
13,9°C
91% hr
Pressão a 996 hPa

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2022 às 17:14)

Boas, 

Aguaceiro bastante intenso por aqui, o acumulado está nos 11.6 mm.

12.7ºc actuais.


----------



## Francisco Afonso (8 Dez 2022 às 17:47)

Em Vila Nova de Gaia virado para o Porto. Bastante vento agora


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2022 às 19:28)

Forte chuvada neste momento 

Até faz "fumo"

14.8 mm.

Hoje verifiquei a estação do quartel do Bombeiros ( SMPC) na rua da constituição, e de facto o anemómetro foi colocado noutro local mais alto e exposto, perto da torre de comunicações.

A estaçao base ( sensores temperatura/humidade, pluviómetro etc..) continuam no mesmo local bem mais baixo ( presa ao chão) montados num tripé (da davis) como estavam antes, contudo há outro mastro mais alto e também perto da torre de comunicações, que me parece ter um sensor de temperatura/humidade e pluviómetro (não consegui confirmar a marca).

Não sei se os dados de precipitação e temperatura/humidade vêm deste local ou ( como habitualmente) do outro mais baixo onde está a davis vantage pro.  

Pelo menos para o vento está explicado o porquê de registar muito melhor que antes.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Dez 2022 às 09:54)

Bom dia,

Vai chovendo pelo Porto, mas sem grandes excessos ou sobressaltos. O acumulado está em 14 mm neste momento.
Ontem ficou nos 13,89 mm. Dezembro soma, assim, *37,11 mm*.
11,9 ºC; mínima de 11,7 ºC.


----------



## Snifa (9 Dez 2022 às 15:50)

Boas, 

Por aqui manhã com chuva por vezes moderada e que acumulou 10 mm (ontem 19.2 mm).

Neste momento muito sol, 15.2ºc , vento fraco e 78% HR.

Céu praticamente limpo, que bem sabe este sol


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Dez 2022 às 16:28)

Bom fim de tarde (tá escuro).

E foi assim...choveu, fez sol (em 0,01% do dia) e fresco. Com pouco vento.
Ontem acumulei (a estação...)* 18,7 mm*. Hoje *10,3 mm*.

É pouco? Não! Nem por isso. Os terrenos estão encharcados, praticamente sem capacidade de absorção. O que vier no resto do mês vai ser para orgulho dos amantes da chuva.
Pá! É um orgulho fazer parte desta malta

*Tactual: 13,6ºC
Hr: 90%*

Que continue a cair onde vá encher os aquíferos e as barragens. Isso é que é bom!
Depois mais virá para "os do costume"..._esses malandros!_**


----------



## ampa62 (9 Dez 2022 às 22:49)

Boa noite, 

Noite de céu limpo. Temperatura atual 9.4ºC.

Total acumulado do mês de dezembro: 14 mm.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Dez 2022 às 19:02)

Boas,

Umas imagens bem coloridas do amanhecer de hoje, para saltarmos fora deste mundo a preto e branco em que nos encontramos... 























Agora é pedir ao amigo Efrain que não traga mais tristezas...


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2022 às 23:09)

Boa noite,

Vai caindo uma chuva grossa e fria pelo Porto, por vezes moderada, 4 mm acumulados para já.

O ambiente é frio com 8.4°c actuais, vento fraco a moderado de sul e 94%HR.


----------



## Crazyrain (11 Dez 2022 às 03:24)

Boa noite .
Por aqui a chuva cai certinha, o acumulado desde as 9 da noite vai com 20 mm .
Está frio , Tatual : 6 ° c .


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2022 às 11:15)

Bom dia 
Céu muito nublado 
Acumulados de 8,6 mm
10,0°C
96% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (11 Dez 2022 às 11:26)

Bom dia,

Depois de um amanhecer bem fechado e escuro, começa agora a ver-se mais alguma luminosidade.
Não chove. O acumulado está em 8,10 mm. Dezembro segue com *53,61 mm*.
Está frio; 10,7 ºC, com mínima de 7,9 ºC. 89% de HR.


----------



## ampa62 (11 Dez 2022 às 13:10)

Votos de um bom domingo,

O sol aparece por aqui. 10.4ºC, 91% HR e 1006 hPa.

Total acumulado do mês: 28 mm.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Dez 2022 às 00:53)

Primeira célula mais "forte" a começar aqui pelo litoral norte a sudoeste de Espinho.






Um nível 2 foi emitido em todo o noroeste da Espanha e norte de Portugal, principalmente para fortes rajadas de vento, tornados e chuvas fortes. 
Um nível 1 foi emitido em S Portugal, SW e W Espanha principalmente para fortes rajadas de vento, tornados e chuvas fortes.

Storm Forecast
Valid: Mon 12 Dec 2022 06:00 to Tue 13 Dec 2022 06:00 UTC
Issued: Sun 11 Dec 2022 20:18
Forecaster: PUCIK

https://www.estofex.org/


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Dez 2022 às 01:14)

A célula entrou em Espinho, chuva forte bem audível


----------



## Gates (12 Dez 2022 às 02:31)

Por aqui começou a chover e bem há minutos…


----------



## slbgdt (12 Dez 2022 às 02:52)

Venho de Lamego para Barcelos e depois do túnel do Marão foi um autêntico dilúvio..
Acalmou em amarante e em felgueiras novo dilúvio


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Dez 2022 às 07:46)

Nada como começar a semana com um autentico temporal!
Um gajo até vai mais contente para o trabalho! 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## supercell (12 Dez 2022 às 09:09)

O cenário hoje de manhã é de alguma chuva, rajadas de vento forte, tempo abafado e totalmente encoberto


----------



## Snifa (12 Dez 2022 às 09:19)

Bom dia, 

Muito mau tempo pelo Porto, chuva por vezes intensa e fortes rajadas de vento, tempo muito fechado e escuro.

12 mm a contar.

Mais ameno com 16.5ºc actuais.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Dez 2022 às 09:38)

Bom dia,

Amanhecer tempestuoso pelo Porto, mas, até ver, não muito violento.
Vai chovendo, com vento, por vezes mais forte, a acompanhar. 10,21 mm acumulados.
Rajada máxima, e completamente só, de 73,4 km/h pelas 6h00 da manhã.
16,6 ºC e 94% de HR neste momento.


----------



## Stinger (12 Dez 2022 às 09:48)

Vento bastante forte e chuva forte .

Até tenho os escoadores em baixo das janelas de correr a espirrar agua para dentro de casa tal sao as rajadas 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## supercell (12 Dez 2022 às 11:43)

O céu começa a ficar menos carregado, parou a chuva e as rajadas de vento estão menos intensas.


----------



## bukowski (12 Dez 2022 às 11:55)

noite foi agreste. muito vento.
na zona de Miramar/Aguda muitos ramos de árvores na estrada. muitos mesmo.
períodos muito curtos de chuva forte, durante as primeiras horas da manhã.
tempo bem mais quente do que nos últimos dias (16,5º/17,5º).

agora acalmou um bocado.


----------



## guimeixen (12 Dez 2022 às 13:01)

Boa tarde,

Dia com bastante vento e chuva, principalmente ao início da manhã. Agora já está mais calmo, tanto de vento como de chuva.
Os acumulados de hoje vão nos 31,3mm em Merelim e 39,8mm em Braga.
O mês vai com 82,8mm em Merelim e 120,4mm em Braga.
De destacar a temperatura bastante alta lá fora. Quando saí de casa parecia que tinha entrado numa sauna.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Dez 2022 às 13:14)

Boa tarde.

Ena! Está escuro...Diria que o céu está encoberto.
Estamos em regime de aguaceiros. Curtos mas um pouco vigorosos.
Isto depois de uma noite e um amanhecer marcado pelo vento moderado a forte. E pela chuva. Forte por vezes.
Para já os acumulado andam a rondar os 40 mm na zona:
*Em casa**: 42,6 mm
EMA Paços Ferreira: 38,5 mm (corrigidos)
Amadora de Modelos-Paços de Ferreira: 40,4 mm
Amadora zona industrial Lordelo-Paredes: 41,2 mm (no limite com Paços de Ferreira)*
Mais afastado:
*EMA Luzim-Penafiel: 33,1 mm

Tactual: 16,4ºC
Hr: 97%*


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2022 às 13:52)

Boas 
Céu muito nublado 
Dia com muito vento 
Acumulados de 22,9 mm
17,3°C
95% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (12 Dez 2022 às 14:07)

Boa tarde
Por aqui, em termos de quantidade de precipitação, não tem sido generosa.
Hoje acumula uns modestos 11,4mm. E no mês ainda vai nos 64,0 mm (isto comparativamente às vizinhas, é uma miséria) 

De salientar hoje o vento forte, a média máxima em 10 min foi de 52,3km/h entre as 07h30 e as 07h40. Tendo ocorrido uma rajada de 76 km/h às 07h45 de SW.

Entretanto estamos em massa de ar quente. Temperatura máxima chegou aos 17,5ºC, estando agora nos 17,2ºC e bastante húmido (91%).


----------



## João Pedro (12 Dez 2022 às 14:49)

Boa tarde,

Pelo Porto nada de especial a apontar. O dia mantém-se fechado, pouco luminoso e sem chuva há já algumas horas. Acumulado pouco subiu desde o meu post da manhã, estando agora em 10,9 mm. 
A temperatura mantém-se bem amena, com 16,9 ºC. 
92% de HR; há uma neblina no ar que ao longe parece uma morrinha, mas não é.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Dez 2022 às 17:30)

Bom fim de tarde.

Os aguaceiros marcam a tarde, menos que o vento. Tem sido ocasionalmente moderados\fortes.
Há muita ramagem fina nas estradas\ruas. Mas nada de especial, obviamente haverão casos por aí fora de ramos maiores e eventualmente estruturas leves afectadas.

Os acumulados já são generosos:
*Em casa**: 57,7 mm
EMA Paços Ferreira: 49,4 mm (corrigidos)
Amadora de Modelos-Paços de Ferreira: 51,6 mm
Amadora zona industrial Lordelo-Paredes: 48,3 mm (no limite com Paços de Ferreira)*
Mais afastado:
*EMA Luzim-Penafiel: 38,2mm*


----------



## GabKoost (12 Dez 2022 às 20:02)

Evento de hoje bastante mais "calmo" do que esperava. Os avisos da proteção civil justificaram-se na mesma dado vento forte e pelo facto de estarem escaldados com o que aconteceu no Algarve e Lisboa recentemente.  Nada que o Noroeste não esteja, porém, mais do que habituado.

Por curiosidade fica aqui o registo das previsões do GFS de há precisamente 10 anos para Braga:


----------



## Crazyrain (12 Dez 2022 às 20:17)

O acumulado de hoje vai com 27 mm .
Dezembro segue com 72 mm.


----------



## ampa62 (12 Dez 2022 às 22:45)

Boa noite, 

Por aqui o dia foi bastante ventoso e chuvoso mas nada de anormal: 35 mm acumulados durante um dia em que a temperatura não baixou dos 9.7ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Dez 2022 às 23:20)

Boa noite.

Tudo calmo nesta noite. Já tivemos chuva fraca, entretanto parou de cair.
O vento também sopra fraco.
O *acumulado* lá chegou aos *60,1 mm* e por aqui deve ficar.

Despeço-me com "temperados" *15,8º*C e *97%* de Humidade Relativa.


----------



## guimeixen (13 Dez 2022 às 00:09)

Boa noite,

Com o passar do dia foi ficando mais calmo com alguns aguaceiros a passar e o vento diminuir de intensidade. Neste momento não chove.
Merelim vai com *40,6mm* e Braga com *54,6mm* hoje até às 23h.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Dez 2022 às 01:10)

Esta humidade dá cabo de tudo. As paredes estão a condensar por todo o lado.


----------



## guimeixen (13 Dez 2022 às 08:21)

Bom dia,

Aguaceiro torrencial agora. Na estação que costumo seguir vai com 14,7mm.
8,1mm em 10min.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2022 às 08:41)

Bom dia,

Pelo Porto continuamos como se nada se passasse; é que, literalmente, não passa nada por aqui. Porto shield on!
Previsões a falhar estrondosamente para estes lados. No entanto, não é, necessariamente, algo mau; os terrenos estão saturados, como se vê bem no Parque da Cidade cujas bacias de retenção/infiltração continuam bem cheias, mas ainda com capacidade para aguentar mais uns mm.

1,3 mm acumulados. 15 ºC e 94% de HR, neste momento.


----------



## bukowski (13 Dez 2022 às 10:16)

sim, aqui por Gaia (praias) a coisa desde ontem de manhã também tem estado tranquila. vai chovendo, mas nada demais. 
a temperatura mantém-se acima do que é normal (seja lá o que isso significa, hoje em dia) para esta época.
ontem de manhã tive imensos cortes de energia.


----------



## jpmartins (13 Dez 2022 às 10:47)

Bom dia,
Por Oliveira do Bairro vai chovendo seguidinho de forma moderada, com um acumulado de 18.2mm


----------



## ampa62 (13 Dez 2022 às 10:57)

Bom dia, 

Por Covas a amplitude térmica em onze horas foi mínima: 0.5ºC. 

Tudo calmo, pouco vento e nenhuma chuva desde ontem.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Dez 2022 às 14:18)




----------



## jpmartins (13 Dez 2022 às 14:38)

Por Oliveira do Bairro sigo com 27.6mm.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Dez 2022 às 15:10)

Dia normal aqui, tirando a extrema humidade (que chateia imenso). Nada seca.


----------



## Wild Boar (13 Dez 2022 às 17:00)

Boa tarde a todos!
Há muito que informalmente acompanho este fórum. Mas hoje decidi criar uma conta, e por isso passo a apresentar-me.
Sou o "Wild Boar", e sou natural e residente no Porto.
Interesso-me bastante por esta temática, até pela minha formação e profissão: sou Geógrafo.
Espero poder participar tanto quanto possível e desejável, dentro das minhas possibilidades.
Saudações!


----------



## Snifa (13 Dez 2022 às 18:00)

Boas, 
por aqui 15 mm até ao momento, a chuva caiu de forma persistente, em especial a partir da tarde e em geral moderada, sem excessos que isto já está tudo bem encharcado..  

15.3ºc actuais, vento fraco e 97% HR.

Dezembro segue com 86,2 mm.

A caminho dos 700 mm em apenas dois meses e meio com *694,2* *mm.  *

Ou seja, faltam uns 505,8 mm para  atingir a média anual por aqui (+/- 1200 mm) e isto com tanto inverno e primavera pela frente...


----------



## Crazyrain (13 Dez 2022 às 19:01)

Hoje o acumulado vai com 11 mm.
Dezembro segue com 84 mm. 
Ano hidrológico 2022/2023 segue com 800 mm .


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2022 às 22:30)

Boas,

Chuva moderada também por aqui durante a tarde, elevando o acumulado do dia até aos 15,19 mm.
Dezembro segue com *80 mm* certinhos e o ano hidrológico com *678,11 mm*.
Tudo calmo agora. 15 ºC e 94% de HR.

@Wild Boar bem vindo!  E bons seguimentos


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Dez 2022 às 06:56)

Célula a caminho da Póvoa de Varzim





Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## bukowski (14 Dez 2022 às 11:07)

praias de Gaia com uma manhã tranquila. sem chuva ou vento de assinalar. um tipo até estranha ver o resto do país debaixo de água e nós aqui assim...


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Dez 2022 às 12:15)

Hoje vai ser um dia de tempestade, aproximam se células fortes de precipitação e trovoada.
Estejam atentos às próximas horas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Dez 2022 às 12:38)

Como podem ver vários locais estão sobre chuva intensa talvez com granizo. Estou neste momento na estrada a ver se vejo alguma estrutura a sudoeste da praia de Paramos.
Estejam atentos






Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## bukowski (14 Dez 2022 às 13:42)

mudança. chove bem na Aguda/Miramar, há mais de 10mn. boa descarga. vento fraco.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (14 Dez 2022 às 13:49)

Ela a chegar. Entretanto, ao minuto deste poste já tenho dados. 
Já os coloco quando passar.


----------



## Pedro Matos (14 Dez 2022 às 14:01)

Que parede de Água cai na Trofa


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Dez 2022 às 14:01)

Chuva forte agora em Espinho


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (14 Dez 2022 às 14:16)

Desde que a célula entrou, há 40 min atrás, não descarregou nada de especial.
Já percebi que a sério só em Lisboa. É pena eles não terem capacidade de acolher tanta água. Por isso é que desejo que venha,m para aqui, pois aqui não faria mal algum. 

De relevar os:
* 7,4 mm desde que começou a cair. 
* Rajada de 59,5 km/h que ela provou às 13h40
* Rain Rate máx de 133,1 mm/h - mas foi tão rápido que o gradiente baixou no minuto seguinte para 35 mm/h. 

Neste momento a pressão ao NMM está no mínimo de hoje. 997,7 hPa


----------



## guimeixen (14 Dez 2022 às 14:17)

Boa tarde,

Grande escuridão e grande chuvada por aqui!


----------



## guimeixen (14 Dez 2022 às 14:21)

Grande raio nuvem solo mesmo aqui em frente em Maximinos! Grande estouro ao mesmo tempo!!   

Já aparece no IPMA:


----------



## JPTeles (14 Dez 2022 às 14:26)

Começou a chover em Ovar. Céu bem escuro, vamos lá ver o que vem daí.

Enviado do meu M2012K11G através do Tapatalk


----------



## bukowski (14 Dez 2022 às 14:33)

continua a descarregar uma boa dose. escureceu consideravelmente.


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2022 às 14:42)

Chuva forte pelo Porto


----------



## Wild Boar (14 Dez 2022 às 15:23)

Chove copiosamente no centro da Maia.
Todos os dias atravesso o rio Leça, na Ponte da Pedra. Há umas semanas galgou as margens e inundou a ecopista. Entretanto já regressou ao seu leito normal, mas continua bem cheio. Não tarda, irá voltar a fazê-lo.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Dez 2022 às 15:25)

Nada de especial por Aveiro. Chuva forte uns 10mins e foi-se.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (14 Dez 2022 às 15:52)

Linha de instabilidade já passou. 
Quanto ao mar, está grosso a alteroso (conforme escala de Beaufort para o mar), com ondas a chegar media nos 4,7 m e pico de 6,7 m (conforme dados no instituto hidrográfico, bóia de Leixões que fica a cerca de 15 km em linha recta, a WSW daqui).


----------



## Pantorra (14 Dez 2022 às 18:47)

Do centro do Porto já se vêm relâmpagos na direcção do mar.


----------



## ampa62 (14 Dez 2022 às 18:54)

Por Covas recomeçou a chover desde as 18 horas. 13 mm acumulados e 11.7ºC.


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2022 às 19:06)

Aguaceiro torrencial por aqui 

Também já vi alguns relâmpagos na direcção do mar e NO.

12mm acumulados, 12.8ºc.

706,2 mm desde 01/10/2022.

Realmente, aquela linha preta no mapa já a tiravam... 

Mas antes a linha que o radar não funcionar....


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Dez 2022 às 19:15)

Tenho um detetor de trovoada e detetou trovoada a 31 kms de Espinho à pouco.


----------



## guimeixen (14 Dez 2022 às 19:33)

Mais um aguaceiro torrencial!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Dez 2022 às 20:48)

Trovão aqui bem audível.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Dez 2022 às 20:49)

Trovoada a 14 kms de Espinho


Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cinza (14 Dez 2022 às 20:54)

Boa noite,
Neste momento a chover com bastante intensidade
Edit: Não foi com intensidade foi mesmo torrencialmente, felizmente agora acabou. Estradas estão intransitáveis..


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Dez 2022 às 20:54)

O IPMA descargas elétricas está a falhar . Vi trovoada a sueste de Espinho neste momento.

Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (14 Dez 2022 às 21:26)

Desabaram 22,1 mm em 30 min!!



Tanto "chorei" e pedi que chegou. Começou pelas 20h30 e acabou às 21h.
Foram 22,1 mm ocorridos, especial destaque para os 7,9 mm em 5 min e para o Rain Rate de 185.2 mm/h registado às 20h50. Mas reparem na tabela que o Rain Rate andou sempre muito elevado.
Verifica-se também que a célula, na sua deslocação e passagem por aqui, talvez acoplada a outra, teve um inicio bem intenso, depois acalmou ligeiramente, mas depois torna a descarregar.
Trouxe consigo uma rajada de vento de 46,7 km/h.

Isto fez subir o registo acumulado do dia para os 39,6 mm


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2022 às 21:56)

Muito boa noite.

Isto de ter de concorrer com as restantes regiões é inglório. Por lá *CHOVE SEMPRE MAIS*!

Por isso temos de esquecer essa diferença e passar a contentarmo-nos com a nossa insignificância meteorológica...
É com imensa alegria que vi começar a chover pelas 13.50h, com momentos de grande pluviosidade durante uma hora e meia sensivelmente, depois acalmando para padrões quase semi-desérticos, chovendo com menor intensidade.
Entretanto parou e tivemos uma pausa até há cerca de 45 minutos, quando os aguaceiros fizeram a sua aparição - pouca intensidade.
O vento foi soprando moderado pela manhã, agora fraco.

O *acumulado* já atingiu os *17,2 mm*. Nada mau!
Ontem o *acumulado* foi de *13,9 mm*. nada mau!

Bem, isto é só para nos animarmos, que a chuva que "castiga" o interior e o centro\sul são imensamente benéficas. Os estragos podiam ser menores, mas fazem parte da "normalidade" climática...

A temperatura paulatinamente começará a cair ao longo dos próximos dias. E espero, porventura, uma ou outra geada nas próximas semanas. E se o frio se instalar, sem problema! Poderá ser o despoletar de um inverno normal, com chuva e frio à nossa latitude - que nos traga a abençoada chuva por meses, intervalada por dias de acalmia.

*Tactual: 11,4ºC
Hr: 95%*


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2022 às 23:12)

Chuvada torrencial que se abateu por aqui, o acumulado disparou para os 18.8 mm.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Dez 2022 às 23:14)

Trovoada a 14 kms de Espinho. Tenho pena de não dizer a direção o meu detetor.


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2022 às 23:21)

E agora é o dilúvio, 21.6 mm a contar


----------



## Crazyrain (14 Dez 2022 às 23:54)

Boa noite .
O acumulado de hoje ficou nos 30 mm.
Dezembro segue com 114 mm .
Ano civil de 2022 vai com um acumulado de 1379 mm .
Ao final tarde observei alguns relâmpagos sobre o mar perto da costa.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Dez 2022 às 00:00)

Boas,

Aguaceiros bem generosos esta noite pelo Porto que têm "engordado" muito bem o acumulado do dia que está nos 22,4 mm.
Neste momento cai outro forte aguaceiro. Vim agora da rua e sente-se já também um friozinho de arrepiar. 12,6 ºC neste momento.


----------



## bukowski (15 Dez 2022 às 00:00)

grande descarga, agora. esta noite tem sido de descargas fortes, ainda que intermitentes.


----------



## ampa62 (15 Dez 2022 às 00:30)

O dia de ontem fechou com 19 mm. 

Hoje segue com mais 1 mm e 10.5ºC.


----------



## windchill (15 Dez 2022 às 00:36)

A nuvem ainda se iluminou, mas raios visíveis é que nada...

Ainda assim ficou bem visível o contorno de uma bela célula convectiva que passou a norte da área metropolitana do Porto.

Foto tirada às 18:45 de dia 14, junto à Capela de São Bartolomeu, nos Carvalhos, em direção a NO


----------



## Crazyrain (15 Dez 2022 às 09:34)

Bom dia .
Mais um dia de aguaceiros fortes .
Tatual : 10 ° c


----------



## Litos (15 Dez 2022 às 11:42)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Apanhei isto agora em Vila do Conde! Dissipou-se rápido!


----------



## bukowski (15 Dez 2022 às 11:47)

dia super tranquilo. já caíram uns pingos, já vi o sol.
a temperatura, essa desceu. nota-se bem.


----------



## Daniel Ferreira (15 Dez 2022 às 12:52)

Enorme chuvada pelo Porto.


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2022 às 12:53)

Chove torrencialmente pelo Porto


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Dez 2022 às 12:58)




----------



## ct2jzr (15 Dez 2022 às 13:06)

já tem abertas no Porto.


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2022 às 13:10)

Muito sol neste momento, o acumulado está nos 12.8 mm. 

Fresquinho com 11.2°c actuais.


----------



## bukowski (15 Dez 2022 às 13:12)

Snifa disse:


> Chove torrencialmente pelo Porto



dava para ver as nuvens bem negras a norte daqui. imaginei que estivesse a cair bem.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (15 Dez 2022 às 13:13)

Finalmente sol aqui.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Dez 2022 às 13:28)

Mas não é possível ter um dia de sol sem uma nuvem no céu!?
Parece que não...
Saudades de quando estávamos aqui a reportar as mínimas abaixo de 0 °c...

Sigo com aguaceiros fortes e temp. nos 12°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (15 Dez 2022 às 13:49)

Boa tarde,

Boas abertas agora pelo Porto, mas espreitando sempre por entre nuvens bem negras que, de vez em quando, mandam cá para baixo vigorosas descargas 

Acumulados, ainda assim, pouco expressivos aqui pelo Porto mais atlântico: 6,6 mm.
Dezembro acumula, para já, *109 mm*.

14,9 ºC e 75% de HR agora. A mínima foi de 10,8 ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Dez 2022 às 13:50)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Mas não é possível ter um dia de sol sem uma nuvem no céu!?
> Parece que não...
> Saudades de quando estávamos aqui a reportar as mínimas abaixo de 0 °c...
> 
> ...


Agora nem para o Alentejo te posso mandar! 
Charlie, Charlie, tás tramado!


----------



## frederico (15 Dez 2022 às 15:00)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Mas não é possível ter um dia de sol sem uma nuvem no céu!?
> Parece que não...
> Saudades de quando estávamos aqui a reportar as mínimas abaixo de 0 °c...
> 
> ...


Estás numa região com média de 200 mm e mais de 15 dias de chuva em Dezembro. Faz como os ingleses, tira uns dias de férias e vai às Canárias, é barato e apanhas sol! Este tempo pode ficar até Abril ou Maio!


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2022 às 16:18)

Boas
Céu com abertas de sol 
O dia tem sido com períodos de aguaceiros fortes 
Acumulados de 12,2 mm
Temperatura atual de 14,1°C
90% hr
Pressão a 999 hPa

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## bukowski (15 Dez 2022 às 17:56)

parece que vamos ter uma noite (outra) com boa chuva.
da 1h até às 6h, parece...


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2022 às 19:53)

16.8 mm por aqui, regime de aguaceiros por vezes intensos embora curtos. 

11.2ºc actuais.

Olhando ao radar, parece que ainda vão cair mais alguns  à medida que o centro depressionário se aproxima, pelas 0 horas de 16/12 deverá estar naquela posição, sensivelmente a oeste do Porto e, eventualmente, com algumas células associadas:






Já se nota a "curvatura" no radar:


----------



## João Pedro (15 Dez 2022 às 22:42)

Boa noite,

Final de dia bem cinzentão, fechado e chuvoso, com um Atlântico bem alteroso a acompanhar, apesar de não haver quaisquer avisos para agitação marítima.

Alguns registos ao entardecer, em Gaia:




















Pelo Porto, vai agora chuviscando. Acumulado do dia nos 9,4 mm.
13 ºC.


----------



## Crazyrain (16 Dez 2022 às 00:04)

Boa noite .
O dia terminou com um acumulado de 16 mm .
Dezembro segue com 130 mm. 
Continua a chover certinho .


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (16 Dez 2022 às 00:11)

Boa noite 

Por aqui terminou o dia com acumulado de 9,1 mm
Salientar rajada de vento de 51,5 km/h

Pressão mínima chegou aos 996, 5 hPa.


----------



## Crazyrain (16 Dez 2022 às 07:42)

Bom dia .
Mais um dia de muita chuva , o acumulado vai com 35 mm .
Dezembro segue com 164 mm .
Tatual : 9 ° c


----------



## Scan_Ferr (16 Dez 2022 às 08:15)

Muito escuro para os lados da Freita.


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2022 às 08:20)

Bom dia,

Madrugada com chuva, o acumulado está nos 18.8 mm.

11.2ºc , vento fraco e 92% HR.
Bastante escuro para o lado do mar com colunas de chuva visiveis, o Efrain a "dar as últimas". 
A caminho dos 800 mm desde 01/10/2022 com * 751,4* *mm. *

143.4 mm em Dezembro.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Dez 2022 às 08:54)

Bom dia,

O Efrain também se veio despedir do Porto durante a madrugada e, a ver pela quantidade de "lágrimas" que por cá deixou — 16,69 mm delas —, estava triste e não queria ir embora 

A "choradeira" parece já ter acabado — já se conformou, portanto —, mas ainda tem por cá um "pezinho"; muitas nuvens que mal vão deixando passar alguns raios de sol.

Acumulado de dezembro aproxima-se, assim, da média, com os atuais *129,78 mm*.
Está fresquinho lá fora; 11,7 ºC.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Dez 2022 às 09:44)

Bom dia,

Por aqui também choveu bem. Esteve a chover a madrugada toda e só parou agora ao nascer do sol.
Algum sol por agora, mas com algumas nuvens a querer tapar.

Um resumo da precipitação:
*Merelim:*
Hoje até às 8h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 22,4mm
Este mês 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 160mm
Nos últimos dois meses (60 dias) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 964,8mm
Desde Outubro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 982,5mm
Desde Setembro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1113,9mm

*Braga (perda de dados das 22h às 00h de dia 14 e durante a madrugada de dia 15, cerca de 5-15mm):*
Hoje até às 8h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 27,9mm
Este mês 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 229,7mm
Nos últimos dois meses (60 dias) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1105,2mm
Desde Outubro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1133mm
Desde Setembro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1358,8mm


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2022 às 10:29)

O Efrain a despedir-se, com esta tentativa de arco-íris completo, mas que depressa se desvaneceu, ainda assim foi visível.

Há minutos para ONO:


----------



## ampa62 (16 Dez 2022 às 11:54)

Bom dia, 

Mais uma noite de aguaceiros com 12.7 mm acumulados. A temperatura ronda os 11ºC.


----------



## bukowski (16 Dez 2022 às 12:05)

aqui abriu, completamente. 
sol, fresco (14º) e algum vento.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (16 Dez 2022 às 19:08)

Boas

De facto a noite foi chuvosa, por aqui acumulou 25,9 mm. Mas a tarde tornou-se pouco nublada e a humidade baixar para os 72%. Já deu para secar uma roupa 
16,8ºC foi a máxima às 15h30

Neste momento temos calma. Vento não mexe o anemómetro.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Dez 2022 às 21:46)

Ora tenham lá uma excelente boa noite.

Por cá a chuva da madrugada foi boa, mas não tanto assim. E choveu mais a 4 km daqui.
O acumulado diário está nos 10,0 mm. Nada mau.
Deixo aqui uma nota para o facto de ter passado o redondo número 1000: 1001,2 mm desde 1 de outubro, portanto um ano hidrológico poderoso, que não perca as forças até ao fim do jogo. Óbvio que uma pausa, um intervalo, faz bem a tudo, porque queremos uma 2ª parte interessante. É isso que o povo quer, não é? É pois...(mas não para todos, eu sei).

Bem, deixo aqui um print das condições "actuais" e dados restantes da estação:






Tenham um feliz fim de semana


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Dez 2022 às 00:04)

Chuva que se formou agora à noite em toda a região norte e centro, algo localizada, o ipma preve chuva para amanha coisa que não previa.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Dez 2022 às 00:06)




----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2022 às 01:36)

Ultimas 45 horas da depressão Efraim, radar de Arouca:


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2022 às 01:53)

Miguel96 disse:


> Chuva que se formou agora à noite em toda a região norte e centro, algo localizada, o ipma preve chuva para amanha coisa que não previa.



A previsão descritiva emitida ontem de madrugada, para hoje Sábado, contemplava alguns "aguaceiros fracos e dispersos", mas parece-me que estão a ser um pouco mais do que fracos.


----------



## Crazyrain (17 Dez 2022 às 10:40)

Bom dia .
Mais um dia nublado e com aguaceiros fracos .
Tatual: 11 ° c 
Ano civil de 2022 já vai com 1429 mm .


----------



## João Pedro (17 Dez 2022 às 21:35)

Boas noites,

Dia agradável hoje pelo Porto, nublado, mas com boas abertas. Caíram umas pingas, mas sem acumular.
Máxima de 16,1 ºC e mínima de 11,6 ºC. Neste momento estão 12,8 ºC.

Ao final do dia, apanhei esta bonita célula na Praia da Memória, que ainda deixou cair umas pinguinhas.




















E o pôr do sol; não tão bonito como o de ontem, mas ontem não tinha a câmara comigo


----------



## Crazyrain (18 Dez 2022 às 09:02)

Bom dia .
Mais um dia nublado e com muito vento .
Tatual: 15 ° c


----------



## Crazyrain (18 Dez 2022 às 19:43)

Impressionante a ventania por aqui .


----------



## GabKoost (18 Dez 2022 às 21:42)

Bastante vento e "cheiro" a chuva.

Não engana o que aí vem.


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2022 às 22:14)

Crazyrain disse:


> Bom dia .
> Mais um dia nublado e com muito vento .
> Tatual: 15 ° c





Crazyrain disse:


> Impressionante a ventania por aqui .



Off-topic ou nem por isso:
Mais a norte, em Espanha, na Corunha há rejadas já superiores a 100 Km/h.
Também do outro lado da fronteira já apareceu a chuva desde manhã, fraca a moderada, com acumulados até 12 mm.

Na RLN, as estações na costa bem expostas têm registado o vento em aumento desde o início da manhã, neste momento acima dos 30 Km/h de vento médio.


----------



## okcomputer (18 Dez 2022 às 22:25)

Também estou no Minho e nem muito longe do litoral, e aqui está absolutamente calmo de vento.

Penso que esse vento tem uma direção algo rara, direção sul-norte quase perfeita, e quem esteja ligeiramente para o interior ou em zona abrigada nem se apercebe, ao contrário de outros com uma geografia mais exposta a esse quadrante


----------



## efcm (19 Dez 2022 às 01:01)

A reportar de vale de cambra temporáriamente 

Desde meio da tarde que o vento tem vindo a aumentar, e a sensação térmica está bastante desagradável.

Os terrenos estão saturados de água, qualquer vala corre água e já não chove desde sexta feira.


É esperar que a chuva que vai começar não crie problemas com deslizamentos de terras.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2022 às 02:45)

Chove para norte de Aveiro, acumulados até 5 mm.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2022 às 04:35)

Frente algo desfeita e a refazer-se mais a sudoeste, convecção forte dirige-se para o extremo noroeste:






Às 00h apenas tocava Finisterra:






Acumulados mantém-se, cerca de 5 a 6 mm no máximo, em geral.


----------



## jcboliveira (19 Dez 2022 às 09:33)

Já existe, novamente uma estação no ISEP. Ela é gerida por um grupo de investigação (GECAD). Não tem site mas está no wundeground


----------



## bukowski (19 Dez 2022 às 09:48)

aqui temos vento, com rajadas fortes ocasionais.
de resto pingos (literalmente) de chuva mas, até este momento, nada de especial.

_edit: ah, a temperatura continua um absurdo. no carro, 16/16,5º..._


----------



## Crazyrain (19 Dez 2022 às 11:57)

Bom dia .
Muita chuva e vento por aqui , verdadeiro dia de temporal .
Tatual : 15 ° c


----------



## Iuri (19 Dez 2022 às 13:13)

Bruta entrada pelo Minho acima


----------



## jonas (19 Dez 2022 às 13:15)

Parece que logo vamos ter animação...
Por aqui segue nublado, temperatura agradável e vento a fazer-se sentir.


----------



## darque_viana (19 Dez 2022 às 13:18)

Chove torrencialmente por aqui há já mais de 15 minutos! Incrível esta carga


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2022 às 13:50)

darque_viana disse:


> Chove torrencialmente por aqui há já mais de 15 minutos! Incrível esta carga



O radar está valente


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Dez 2022 às 14:22)

*24,3mm* das 13h às 14h na estação de Viana do castelo (Chafé).


----------



## ampa62 (19 Dez 2022 às 14:41)

Boa tarde, 

Tem chovido continuamente por Covas. 44 mm acumulados até ao momento. 1 km a norte segue com 55 mm acumulados.


----------



## supercell (19 Dez 2022 às 15:12)

Céu nublado com vento moderado, a prometer chuva por Aveiro.
Não falta muito para chover bem por estas bandas:


----------



## bukowski (19 Dez 2022 às 15:14)

aqui está a fechar. o vento continua forte. mas sem chuva, até agora. além duns pingos ocasionais. sem relevância qualquer.


----------



## Spak (19 Dez 2022 às 17:45)

Chove a potes no Porto....


----------



## Daniel Ferreira (19 Dez 2022 às 17:59)

Até faz fumo...


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2022 às 18:07)

Acumulados em algumas EMA's (há outras sem dados):

Acumulados das EMA da RLN 20221219
actualizado 18:00

 0,6 mm Anadia 17:40
 2,5 mm Aveiro 17:50
*54,9 mm Cerval/aeródromo (V.N.Cerveira)*
 3,0 mm Luzim (250m) 17:50
 2,9 mm Paços de Ferreira 17:50
 2,9 mm Pedras Rubras 17:50
 3,5 mm Porto Massarelos 17:50
 4,2 mm Porto Serra do Pilar 17:50


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2022 às 18:26)

48 horas do radar de Arouca, sempre com a circulação de Sudoeste:


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (19 Dez 2022 às 20:09)

Por aqui está fraquinho. Acumulo 5,8mm
A célula de hoje à tarde descarregou bem no Minho, tenho seguido o radar e as EM, tal como agora os testemunhos acima já reportaram.

Parece-me não existir uma organização nos sistemas convectivos. Os mesmos desenvolvem-se e dissipam-se, e depois noutros locais, sem prever nasce outra, sendo dificil prever algum alguma antecipação.
Já devem ter percebido que seguir o satélite e estar a espera que alguma célula venha até estamos, pelo menos para aqui, onde estou, parecem que fogem. 

Quanto ao vento, esse aqui tem se feito sentir, o normal estado na primeira linha de costa, mesmo em frente ao oceano. Registou uma rajada de 70,8 km/h. Velocidade média máx (em 10 min) foi de 39,1 km/h


Entretanto o acumulado anual 2022 é já de 1155,7 mm, registando 100% da média anual por aqui.
Depois de uma seca prolongada, os últimos 4 meses do ano, reverteram a situação.
Tudo é cíclico.
Quanto ao ano hidrológico 22/23, já segue com quase 800mm!!


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2022 às 21:20)

Boas noites,

Já em acompanhamento à distância, a estação que sigo no Porto regista um acumulado diário de 9,7 mm.
Dezembro segue com *139,48 mm*.


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2022 às 23:20)

Chuva abençoada por Espinho


----------



## ampa62 (19 Dez 2022 às 23:26)

Por Covas 64 mm e acumulados e por Covas2 78 mm acumulados.

A temperatura oscilou entre 12.1 e 14.1ºC.

Neste mesmo dia, em 2019, cairam 115 mm.


----------



## Crazyrain (19 Dez 2022 às 23:53)

Boa noite .
Por aqui , o acumulado do dia vai em 23 mm . Dezembro segue com 187 mm .
Continua a chover e vento forte .


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2022 às 23:56)

O penico da encosta do Corno do Bico é aquela base... incrível


----------



## ampa62 (20 Dez 2022 às 00:05)

O dia de ontem fechou com 71.6 mm acumulados. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Dez 2022 às 00:37)

*21,8mm* na estação de Barcelos (CIM/IPMA) das 23h às 00h.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Dez 2022 às 01:27)

Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Dez 2022 às 02:21)

O caos. Inundações se esperam





Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2022 às 04:07)

*Vila Nova de Cerveira*, ontem: *75,8 mm*.
Lamas de Mouro: *79,6 mm*














Hoje, Cerveira até às 4:00, *40,3 mm*. Total do evento até esta hora: *116,1 mm*


----------



## Crazyrain (20 Dez 2022 às 07:51)

Bom dia .
Mais um dia de bastante chuva ( e com muito vento durante a madrugada ) , que acumulou até agora 23 mm ( ontem e hoje 46 mm ) .
Dezembro segue com um acumulado de 210 mm .


----------



## joselamego (20 Dez 2022 às 09:07)

Bom dia 
Madrugada de chuva
Acumulados de 15,2 mm
15,6°C
96% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (20 Dez 2022 às 09:32)

Bom dia, 

Mais uma noite de chuva, tendo acumulado sobretudo ao inicio da noite. Total: 24.4 mm

13.1ºC
98% hr
1018 hPa


----------



## supercell (20 Dez 2022 às 10:00)

Madrugada caótica por Aveiro (entre 5h-7h) com bastante chuva, estradas inundadas, tampas de saneamento a saltar e várias ocorrências.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Dez 2022 às 10:50)

*Rede IPMA

TOP-10 acumulados últimas 24h (19DEZ22 11h - 20DEZ22 10h):*
- V.N.Cerveira (Aeródromo): 125.5mm
- Lamas de Mouro, P.Ribeiro: 98.3mm
- Aveiro (Universidade): 76.2mm
- Monção, Valinha: 60.0mm
- Ponte de Lima: 55.6mm
- Arouca: 53.9mm
- Viana Castelo, Chafé: 50.6mm
- Braga (CIM): 47.5mm
- Barcelos (CIM): 45.9mm
- Amares Caldelas (CIM): 45.7mm

*TOP-5 acumulados desde as 00h (20DEZ22 00h - 20DEZ22 10h):*
- Aveiro (Universidade): 64.8mm
- V.N.Cerveira (Aeródromo): 63.6mm
- Lamas de Mouro, P.Ribeiro: 43.3mm
- Arouca: 42.6mm
- Braga (CIM): 35.7mm


----------



## meko60 (20 Dez 2022 às 10:54)

supercell disse:


> Madrugada caótica por Aveiro (entre 5h-7h) com bastante chuva, estradas inundadas, tampas de saneamento a saltar e várias ocorrências.
> Ver anexo 3618
> Ver anexo 3619


Se essa situação tivesse coincidido com a preia mar teria sido bem pior, "felizmente" foi com a maré a vazar.


----------



## guimeixen (20 Dez 2022 às 12:07)

Bom dia,

Hoje o acumulado vai em *10,1mm* em Merelim e *23,7mm* em Braga.
Merelim ficou nos *21,6mm* ontem e vai com *193,1mm* este mês.
Braga ficou nos *31,8mm* ontem e vai com *285,7mm* este mês (cerca de 5-15mm perdidos).

Dependendo do que cai até ao fim do mês, este ainda poderá ser o terceiro mês seguido com 400mm na estação de Braga.



Duarte Sousa disse:


> *Rede IPMA*



Só uma correção @Duarte Sousa, no top 5 incluíste o acumulado das 00h, mas esse refere-se ao dia anterior, ou seja, é o acumulado das 23h às 00h.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Dez 2022 às 12:09)

Bom dia,

Acumulados mais moderados pelo Porto. No entanto, a madrugada juntou mais 17,3 mm ao pote mensal, que subiu, assim, para os *156,78 mm.*
Quase a atingir os valores médios de 1981–2010 (168,8 mm).


----------



## bukowski (20 Dez 2022 às 13:29)

muito vento e chuva durante a noite. a manhã acordou calma e assim se mantém. as temperaturas altas continuam a dar um ar estranho a este final de ano.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Dez 2022 às 13:55)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Hoje o acumulado vai em *10,1mm* em Merelim e *23,7mm* em Braga.
> Merelim ficou nos *21,6mm* ontem e vai com *193,1mm* este mês.
> ...


 Ups  Obrigado pela correção


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2022 às 20:14)

Ora boa noite.

Shhhhh....tudo calmo por aqui. Não acordem os pacenses. Nada de especial, tudo ao lado...ou quase!

A*cumulado: 23,9 mm *ontem*, 27,5 mm *hoje. Ou seja: nada mau! Mas nada de especialmente interessante.

Posto isto, após as 9h levei com 2 tareias da linha da precipitação a essa hora, ambas em plena A4, de Penafiel a Valongo. Pelo que vi no radar essa linha apenas atingiu a zona mais a S\SE deste concelho.

O *acumulado mensal está nos 229,2 mm*. Na média...bem bom. O que vier agora eleva o *ano hidrológico* (que segue com *1052,6 mm*) para um valor interessante, com 3 meses acima da média.

*Tactual: 13,8ºC
Hr: 98%*


----------



## Stinger (20 Dez 2022 às 23:58)

Depois de um dia sem chuva ... neste momento chuva forte 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (21 Dez 2022 às 08:59)

Bom dia .
Mais um dia de chuva .
Tatual : 15 ° c
Ano civil de 2022 quase com 1500 mm .
Ano hidrológico atual a aproximar-se dos 1000 mm .


----------



## joselamego (21 Dez 2022 às 09:26)

Bom dia 
Mais um dia de chuva 
15,5°C
93% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## bukowski (21 Dez 2022 às 10:04)

por aqui, começámos o dia com uns aguaceiros esporádicos.
temperatura nos 16,5ºC (para não variar).


----------



## ampa62 (21 Dez 2022 às 11:27)

Bom dia, 

Mais uma chuvinha para manter os terrenos húmidos. 3 mm acumulados até ao momento e 13.8ºC.

Acumulado do mês: 208.3 mm

Histórico do mês de dezembro:
2016 - 62 mm
2017 - 269 mm
2018 - 174 mm
2019 - 451 mm
2020 - 440 mm
2021 - 234 mm


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Dez 2022 às 11:57)

Bom dia.

Dia calminho hoje, com períodos de chuva fraca.
O vento sopra entre o fraco e o moderado.
O céu mantêm-se muito nublado a encoberto, abertas quase microscópicas aqui e ali permitem ver o cinzento do céu - azul nem Vê-lo. E vi um arco-íris muito apressado...
O *acumulado* de ontem ficou nos *33,9 mm*, hoje sigo com *2,4 mm*.
A temperatura mantêm a amenidade típica das últimas semanas.

*Tactual: 15,1ºC
Hr: 95%

Continuação de uma excelente semana Natalícia  *


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Dez 2022 às 19:09)

Noite boa.

Molhado é o termo a utilizar. Clima molhado. Ainda não encharcado, falta pouco...
Estas alterações climatéricas agora é só chuva, só chuva. Às tantas nem um pouco de sol nos assiste este aquecimento global. NÃO SE FAZ GRETA! 

E pronto, manteve-se a tarde com chuva fraca, aumentando o *acumulado* para *11,2 mm*.

É bem típico, sem pomposidade, sem grandes alaridos, os dias vão passando, sempre a mexer na agulha do marcador dos pluviómetros (uma figura de estilo). Mesmo sem os exageros de outras zonas, cujos estragos tem sido recorrentes, estas zonas interiores do Litoral Norte acumulam valores expressivos nestes anos húmidos e marcam indelevelmente o passar dos dias e das gerações. Temos de saber viver e conviver com isto. A luminosidade é outro dos factores que podem causar stress, e por cá faz muita falta o astro-rei nas últimas semanas (para não falar nos últimos 3 meses).  

*Tactual: 14,9ºC
Hr: 96%*


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Dez 2022 às 23:17)

Mais umas pinguinhas e *15,1 mm de acumulado*. E sigo agora com *250,6 mm em dezembro*.

*Tactual: 15,2ºC
Hr: 96%*


----------



## Crazyrain (22 Dez 2022 às 08:23)

Bom dia. 
Mais um dia de chuva , o acumulado de hoje vai com 8 mm .
Tatual : 15 ° c


----------



## bukowski (22 Dez 2022 às 08:46)

nevoeiro, chuva e temperatura acima dos 12º...


----------



## ampa62 (22 Dez 2022 às 14:42)

Boa tarde, 

Dia com temperaturas "altas" a atingir os 15ºC e alguma chuva à mistura; mais 10.4 mm acumulados.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Dez 2022 às 17:07)

Bom fim de tarde.

Que maravilha. O cinzento é uma cor com muita "cor"...até as outras cores se alteram para se parecer com o...*cinzento*. Precisamente! 
Hoje de manhã presenciei chuva moderada entre o planalto da Chã de Ferreira e a cidade do Porto. Entretanto a chuva foi oscilando entre fraca e ocasionalmente moderada. Mais do que a previsão de "chuva fraca". Não é de admirar os acumulados serem um pouco mais altos do que seria de supor.
Por cá sigo com *18,7 mm*.
Há mais estações a rondar este valor ao redor.

E o sol não aparece, o céu está encoberto: 8 octas.
O vento soprou moderado, com rajadas entre o final da manhã e o início da tarde.

*Tactual: 14,6ºC
Hr: 97%*


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Dez 2022 às 23:00)

Boa noite.

Lá vamos mantendo os períodos de chuva fraca. Persistência é a palavra de ordem.
O acumulado está agora nos 22,4 mm.
O vento sopra fraco de SO.
Para quem não gosta de frio está maravilhoso...e sempre dá para poupar no aquecimento.

*Tactual: 13,8ºC
Hr: 97%*


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2022 às 23:07)

A estação de Castanheira somou hoje mais 32 mm.
O mensal vai nos 380 mm.
Segundo  a previsão do ecm para a região onde está instalada a dita estação há possibilidade de chegar aos 500mm.
Caso aconteça era o terceiro mês consecutivo com acumulado mensal nos 500 mm.

Outubro: 562 mm
Novembro: 503 mm

Uma região impressionante.

@ampa62  tens passado por lá?


Edit 7:45

Incrível, a localização máxima de precipitação é precisamente naquela zona da estação.


----------



## Crazyrain (23 Dez 2022 às 10:38)

Bom dia .
Mais um dia de chuva e vento .
O acumulado vai com 3 mm .
Dezembro segue com 226 mm .
Tatual: 15 ° c 

P  .S . vamos começar a preparar - nos para uma noite de Natal à antiga 
aqui no Minho  com muita chuva e vento .


----------



## ampa62 (23 Dez 2022 às 12:31)

Bom dia, 

De vento em popa para as rabanadas com temperaturas "altas": 14.3ºC.

Acumulado do dia: 7.4 mm, do mês: 223 mm do trimestre (out/nov/dez): 1103 mm.

Aproveito para desejar a todos os confrades um Feliz Natal..


----------



## Crazyrain (24 Dez 2022 às 12:31)

Bom dia .
Mais um dia de chuva e vento .
Tatual : 14 ° c
Aproveito para desejar um santo  e feliz Natal a todos os colegas do fórum .


----------



## Crazyrain (24 Dez 2022 às 14:44)

Chove com intensidade , o acumulado já vai com 11 mm .


----------



## Tmsf (24 Dez 2022 às 15:35)

E vamos com mais um dia de chuva, já perdi a conta  
O meu cão ontem viu um raio de sol e desatou a correr lá para fora, coitado.... Durou 2 minutos
Até eles já sentem falta


----------



## Litos (24 Dez 2022 às 16:35)

Boas povo! Passei por cá só pra vos desejar um feliz e santo natal, extensível as todas as vossas famílias! Continuação de um belo fim de semana e na companhia desta maravilhosa chuva!!

Um abraço!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Dez 2022 às 16:46)

Boa tarde...que mais parece noite.

Céu encoberto, vento moderado e períodos de chuva fraca para já.

Ontem o *acumulado* foi de *1,2 mm*. Hoje tenho *5,1 mm*.
O *acumulado mensal* é agora de *282,1 mm*.
O *ano hidrológico* (1 outubro-) está nos *1105,5 mm*. Precisei de 11 meses para atingir este valor no ano hidrológico anterior... 


Bem, termino a *DESEJAR UM SANTO E FELIZ NATAL* para todos vós (membros e visitantes) e respectiva família e amigos.


----------



## Crazyrain (24 Dez 2022 às 17:40)

Continua a chover com muita intensidade,  o acumulado já vai nos 30 mm .


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2022 às 18:40)

Trovoada a Oeste da Área Metropolitana do Grande Porto


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2022 às 19:17)

Que loucura.
73 mm em Castanheira.
500 mm de mensal.


----------



## StormRic (24 Dez 2022 às 22:01)

Acumulados das EMA da RLN 20221224
actualizado 22:10
*64,9 mm Cerval/aeródromo (V.N.Cerveira)* 22:00 *  (20,3 mm entre as 18:40  e as 19:40, passagem da frente fria) (41,3 mm em 6  horas, 16:00 às 22:00)*
13,7 mm Pedras Rubras 22:00
 4,0 mm Porto Massarelos 22:00
 2,9 mm Porto Serra do Pilar 22:00
 1,9 mm Paços de Ferreira 22:00
 0,0 mm Luzim (250m) 20:00
 0,0 mm Aveiro 22:00
 0,0 mm Anadia 22:00

Mas há acumulados maiores na rede IPMA e na rede WU.

Edição: actualização 22:10


----------



## StormRic (24 Dez 2022 às 23:17)

Acumulados ainda sem aumentar significativamente nestas estações até às 23:00, frente fria a aproximar-se, mais a norte a frente é quente, uma ondulação portanto:







Acumulados das EMA da RLN 20221224
actualizado 23:10
68,0 mm Cerval/aeródromo (V.N.Cerveira) 23:00
14,8 mm Pedras Rubras 22:50
 6,4 mm Porto Massarelos 23:00
 5,3 mm Porto Serra do Pilar 23:00
 3,9 mm Paços de Ferreira 23:00
 0,2 mm Luzim (250m) 23:00
 0,0 mm Aveiro 23:00
 0,0 mm Anadia 23:00


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2022 às 23:35)

Chuva forte em Espinho


----------



## Scan_Ferr (24 Dez 2022 às 23:54)

Chuva forte aqui, batida a vento. Começou há 10mins, +/-.


----------



## Crazyrain (25 Dez 2022 às 02:29)

O dia terminou com 67 mm .
Dezembro segue com 293 mm .
Ano hidrológico atual já ultrapassou os 1000 mm .
Continuação de um bom Natal.


----------



## StormRic (25 Dez 2022 às 02:39)

Crazyrain disse:


> O dia terminou com 67 mm .
> Dezembro segue com 293 mm .
> Ano hidrológico atual já ultrapassou os 1000 mm .
> Continuação de um bom Natal.



Primeira parte dos acumulados de ontem, 24, no mapa IPMA:






Infelizmente a IPMA de Viana do Castelo (Chafé) perdeu registos em duas horas (20h e 21h).


----------



## Snifa (25 Dez 2022 às 09:45)

Bom dia,

Já reportar do Porto, a noite foi de chuva por vezes forte, o acumulado está nos 30.8 mm ( ontem 16.6 mm ).

Neste momento 13.4ºc , vento fraco a moderado de S/SSW e 95% HR.

Dezembro segue agora com *2*44,6 mm e 852,6 mm desde 01/10/2022.

Há pouco mais um aguaceiro bastante intenso mas curto.

Com  as chuvas ainda previstas até ao fim do mês, não me admira nada que  chegue ou ultrapasse os 300 mm mensais.

De facto já fazia falta algum frio, mesmo que com tempo anticiclónico.

Continuação de Boas Festas para todos.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Dez 2022 às 10:09)

Bom dia.

Mais uma noite de trabalho, mas daquele mesmo mesmo "trabalho"...
Não assisti ao evento, só vi de passagem que estava a chover a meio da madrugada.
O acumulado de ontem foi de 11,2 mm, o de hoje está nos 31,4 mm.

Neste momento o céu está encoberto, o teto de nuvens é baixo e o vento sopra fraco.

Bem, vou descansar um pouco.

Continuação de um bom dia Santo de Natal.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2022 às 11:39)

Boas 

A estação da encosta do Corno do Bico, segue imparável.
Ontem  94 mm!
Hoje  16 mm.
Mensal segue nos 537 mm.


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2022 às 12:29)

Bom dia 
Céu muito nublado
Chuva de madrugada
Acumulados de 13 mm
15,2°C
93% hr

Feliz Natal 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (25 Dez 2022 às 15:06)

Boa tarde .
Chove torrencialmente , dezembro já ultrapassou os 300 mm .


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Dez 2022 às 23:41)

Boa noite.

De tarde, depois de uma acalmia de várias horas, tivemos o regresso da chuva sob a forma de aguaceiros\chuva fraca.
Ainda assim o *acumulado* subiu para os *35,1 mm*.
Também o *acumulado mensal* é jeitoso: *323,2 mm*.
Claro que o sol não apareceu, hoje estava de folga certamente. E está bem! Mas amanhã tem de regressar ao trabalho, já não há justificação.

*Tactual: 11,0ºC
Hr: 94%

Continuação de um Santo Natal e uma excelente semana.*


----------



## Crazyrain (26 Dez 2022 às 01:20)

Boa noite. 
A chuva continua a cair certinha, ontem o acumulado ficou nos 18 mm . Depois da meia - noite já acumulou mais 5 mm.
Dezembro segue com 316 mm .


----------



## Crazyrain (26 Dez 2022 às 13:01)

Boa tarde. 
Mais um dia nublado e com chuva até ao início da manhã , que rendeu 12 mm .
Tatual : 12 °c


----------



## João Pedro (26 Dez 2022 às 19:30)

Boas tardes,

Uns dias sem "vir ao Norte" e é isto: mais 75,11 mm desde o meu último post aqui! 
O acumulado mensal está em *231,41 mm*; média mais do que ultrapassada.
*829,52 mm* desde outubro!


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Dez 2022 às 13:37)

Boa tarde. 
Mais um dia nublado. 
Tatual : 14 ° c


----------



## ampa62 (28 Dez 2022 às 09:33)

Bom dia.

Depois de um intervalo de dois dias que permitiu uns passeios para queimar calorias, mais um dia de chuva. Promete... 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (28 Dez 2022 às 10:36)

Bom dia,

Chove bem agora, 3,3 mm acumulados.


----------



## Crazyrain (28 Dez 2022 às 11:55)

Bom dia .
Mais um dia de chuva , o acumulado vai com  4 mm.
Mês de dezembro segue com 327 mm .
Tatual : 15 ° c
Tmin :    5 ° c


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2022 às 13:46)

Chove forte no Porto neste momento


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2022 às 13:51)

Que dilúvio, 7.8 mm em pouco tempo e continua


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2022 às 16:44)

E volta a chover com intensidade, 10.8 mm acumulados.

13.6ºc actuais.
Já são quase 900 mm desde 01/10/2022 ( 882.6 mm )


----------



## ampa62 (28 Dez 2022 às 19:58)

Por aqui acabou por ser um dia "morrinhento" com 7.4 mm acumulados e uma temperatura amena (12.0ªC, neste momento).


----------



## guimeixen (28 Dez 2022 às 21:38)

Boa noite,

Ontem tivemos algum nevoeiro de manhã. Durante a tarde o céu limpou e manteve-se pelo menos até ao início da noite. O nevoeiro acabou por se formar cedo, por volta das 21h e pouco já havia. Ainda saí para tirar algumas fotos pelas 22h, mas a visibilidade não era a melhor. Estava numa zona relativamente escura à saída de cidade e via-se bem as estrelas. A certa altura olhei para trás e vi um meteoro bastante brilhante a passar rapidamente pelo céu perto da constelação Orion até se desfazer em vários pedaços.

Hoje tivemos vários aguaceiros fortes durante o dia. Merelim vai com 18,2 mm até às 20h e Braga com 21,9 mm.
Merelim vai este mês com 295,3 mm.
Braga estes últimos dias falhou várias vezes. Dos acumulados que fui contando vai com 379,4 mm, mas ainda faltam aí uns 50 mm e que com a chuva prevista podia ainda chegar aos 500 mm.

Durante a tarde passei pelo Sameiro e como é comum nesta situações estava nevoeiro. Parei uns 10min numa zona com carvalhos e alguns sobreiros lá ao lado. Deixo algumas fotos em baixo.


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2022 às 22:00)

Chove bem, 15 mm acumulados.

13.5ºc, vento SSW 18 Km/h e 96% HR


----------



## Crazyrain (28 Dez 2022 às 23:56)

Boa noite .
O dia rendeu 11 mm de acumulado , dezembro segue com 334 mm .
Esteve um dia chuvoso , com uma névoa e algo sombrio , ou seja , um dia tipicamente minhoto. 
Tatual : 12 ° c


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2022 às 08:11)

Bom dia, 

Mais um dia de chuva, o acumulado está nos 10 mm.

Neste momento 13.5ºc , vento fraco a moderado de SW e 97% HR.

Chuva por vezes moderada.
Dezembro segue com *287,6 mm e, c*om a chuva prevista, eventualmente irá ultrapassar os 300 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2022 às 09:38)

Boas,

A mítica estação da encosta do Corno do Bico soma,soma, soma e segue.
Ontem: 31 mm
Hoje: 17 mm

Mensal: 597 mm


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2022 às 10:30)

Chove com muita intensidade e já há algum tempo, até "faz fumo", acumulados a subir rapidamente. 

Os 300 mm mensais, e pelo 2º mês consecutivo, devem ser atingidos daqui a pouco, ou durante o dia de hoje.

Os 900 mm desde 01/10/2022 já foram ultrapassados, é incrível pois ficam a faltar "apenas" uns 300 mm para a média anual do ano hidrológico 2022/2023 ( de 01/10/2022 a 30/09/2023) e estamos ainda em Dezembro/2022..
Chove como se não "houvesse amanhã"


----------



## Crazyrain (29 Dez 2022 às 10:42)

Bom dia.
Mais um dia de chuva , o acumulado vai com 6 mm .
Tatual : 13 ° c


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2022 às 11:10)

19.8 mm a contar, já está a acumular água no campo de futebol da Constituição.

Não para de chover intensamente e com gotas grossas.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (29 Dez 2022 às 11:44)

Aqui está a chover a potes.

Na ultima hora já caíram mais de 15.5mm. Rain Rate max de 66.3 mm
Acumula 23.6mm do dia, mas continua a cair...
Vento fraco


----------



## ampa62 (29 Dez 2022 às 11:52)

Bom dia, 

Por aqui chove de uma forma persistente com intensidade moderada. Acumulado até ao momento: 13,7 mm. Acumulado do mês 311 mm ( a 140 mm do valor mensal deste mês em 2019)

Dados no presente momento: 11,7ºC | 98% HR | 1022 hPa.


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2022 às 11:54)

22.8 mm a contar, agora com bastante nevoeiro, os 300 mm mensais  já foram superados com  300,4 mm até ao momento.  

Chove novamente com muita intensidade.


----------



## Crazyrain (29 Dez 2022 às 14:15)

Chove sem parar há muitas horas , o acumulado já vai com 18 mm . Dezembro vai com 352 mm .


----------



## guimeixen (29 Dez 2022 às 14:16)

Boa tarde,

Muita chuva hoje, a estação que sigo vai agora com 36,6mm. Chove bem neste momento.
Merelim até às 13h ia com 15,3 mm e Braga com 30,7 mm.


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2022 às 14:19)

Boas,

Por aqui quase nos 30 mm, com 29.4 mm até ao momento.

Chove bem e de forma contínua.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (29 Dez 2022 às 14:39)

Chove copiosamente no Porto.

Não há meio de isto dar tréguas.


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2022 às 14:46)

Chove intensamente ( chuva forte)  32.4 mm a contar


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Dez 2022 às 14:54)

Enfim...
Chuva e mais chuva.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (29 Dez 2022 às 15:03)

Até há uns minutos esteve a chover bastante, mas já acalmou. 40,6 mm acumulados.
Merelim com 22,2 mm até às 14h. Braga com 38,5 mm.


----------



## Tmsf (29 Dez 2022 às 15:22)

Acho que hoje ainda não parou de chover por um minuto que fosse...


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2022 às 15:35)

Aqui abrandou um pouco agora, mas ainda chove, 39.4 mm acumulados.

14.5ºc actuais, vento com rajadas de SW/SSW, 97% HR.

O campo de futebol parece uma piscina


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Dez 2022 às 15:53)

N104 Trofa - Vila do Conde.


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2022 às 16:26)

Por aqui mais uma chuvada há pouco, mas agora não chove, vento com rajadas de SW.

41.8 mm acumulados.


----------



## bukowski (29 Dez 2022 às 16:42)

que dia... chove a potes há horas e horas seguidas. 
temperaturas mantêm-se amenas para esta altura do ano.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (29 Dez 2022 às 17:13)

Por aqui não para de chover. Já acumula 47.5 mm
O mês já vai nos 311,7 mm e o ano com 1301.5 mm.
De ano seco, passa a ano chuvoso graças aos últimos 4 meses de chuva.


----------



## guimeixen (29 Dez 2022 às 17:17)

Chove bem, 50,3 mm acumulados.   
Até às 16h:
Merelim  28,4 mm
Braga  48,5 mm


----------



## slbgdt (29 Dez 2022 às 17:28)

Horas a chover a fio...
E eu no meio de um jogo da primeira liga...


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Dez 2022 às 18:08)

Em Braga chove a cântaros. Trânsito caótico.


----------



## Crazyrain (29 Dez 2022 às 18:38)

Chove torrencialmente, acumulado de hoje já nos 40 mm .
Dezembro a aproximar - se dos 400 mm .


----------



## ampa62 (29 Dez 2022 às 18:41)

Desta vez a chuva torrencial está mais para sul. Por aqui continua a chover, mas calmamente...20 mm acumulados no momento.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Dez 2022 às 19:06)

Muito boa noite.

Muito bom o tempo hoje. Nada a apontar. 5 estrelas (*****) no _*guia Michelin*_

Madrugada de chuva, manhã de chuva, tarde de chuva. Com períodos de maior intensidade nas últimas 6 horas, a causar "frisson"    por estas ruas fora.
Contava com chuva, nada como a que foi caindo de forma persistente e com "requintes de malvadez": _JÁ CHEGA SÃO PEDRO! JÁ CHEGA...
O _*acumulado está nos 75,3 mm*_._

Deixo aqui o resumo dos dados: 






A destacar os 86,5 mm nas últimas 24h e os *423,5 mm no mês de dezembro*.
O *ano hidrológico segue com 1247,1 mm*.
O *ano civil tem um acumulado de 1817,6 mm*.


----------



## guimeixen (29 Dez 2022 às 19:11)

Continuar a cair certinho, 65,3 mm.


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2022 às 19:16)

Chuva moderada todo o dia ( ou quase )
Acumulados de 32,8 mm
Temperatura de 15,1°C
97% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## slbgdt (29 Dez 2022 às 19:17)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Em Braga chove a cântaros. Trânsito caótico.


Isso está sempre chova ou não


----------



## Crazyrain (29 Dez 2022 às 19:29)

Quase nos 50 mm  , cada vez mais perto dos 400 mm mensal .


----------



## João Pedro (29 Dez 2022 às 19:29)

Boas tardes,

41,4 mm hoje na estação que sigo. Dezembro segue com *284,49 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2022 às 21:21)

Boas, 

45 mm acumulados e chove de forma contínua.

15.0ºc , vento moderado com algumas rajadas de SSW/SW e 97% HR.

Olhando ao radar, esperam-se umas longas horas de chuva aqui para região


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2022 às 21:28)

Querem ver que Castanheira vai aos 700 mm?
633 mm
53 mm hoje 
Esponja incrível


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Dez 2022 às 21:38)

É inacreditável...
Não me recordo de tantas horas a chover copiosamente.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (29 Dez 2022 às 21:41)

A chuva continua a cair com intensidade e agora também acompanhado por muito vento  , grande temporal. 
O acumulado vai com 52 mm . Dezembro quase quase com 400 mm .


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2022 às 21:56)

Chuva forte obriga ao corte de estradas e inunda casas em Paços de Ferreira.​Hoje às 18:26







Foto: DR

*A chuva "forte e persistente" que se fez sentir esta quinta-feira no concelho de Paços de Ferreira, levou à subida da água dos rios e regatos, provocando inundações em várias habitações e obrigando já ao corte de estradas.*

"Atendendo à previsão da continuação da chuva durante toda a noite e madrugada, algumas vias poderão ser cortadas por motivos de precaução", informou fonte da autarquia, garantindo que os Serviços Municipais de Proteção Civil estão alerta e darão nota "das vias que estão a ser cortadas ao trânsito e outras situações que requeiram especial atenção".

Ao longo da tarde, registaram-se inundações em habitações nas freguesias de Penamaior e Meixomil. Segundo a autarquia "os serviços municipais de proteção civil, Bombeiros Voluntários e GNR, estão nestes locais a prestar todo o apoio necessário".









						Chuva forte obriga ao corte de estradas e inunda casas em Paços de Ferreira
					

A chuva "forte e persistente" que se fez sentir esta quinta-feira no concelho de Paços de Ferreira, levou à subida da água dos rios e regatos, provocando inundações em várias habitações e obrigando já ao corte de estradas.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## guimeixen (29 Dez 2022 às 21:57)

Nesta última hora já tem chovido menos, por vezes com uns períodos fortes, mas curtos.
A estação que sigo aqui em Real vai com 72,1 mm.   
Até às 21h:
Merelim  57,4 mm, 354,1 mm este mês.
Braga  74,5 mm, 459,4 mm este mês (cerca de 50 mm perdidos, muito provavelmente já passou os 500 mm).


----------



## Tmsf (29 Dez 2022 às 22:16)

Snifa disse:


> Chuva forte obriga ao corte de estradas e inunda casas em Paços de Ferreira.​Hoje às 18:26
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vamos com 85mm nas últimas 24h...


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Dez 2022 às 22:59)

Snifa disse:


> *Ao longo da tarde, registaram-se inundações em habitações nas freguesias de Penamaior e Meixomil. Segundo a autarquia "os serviços municipais de proteção civil, Bombeiros Voluntários e GNR, estão nestes locais a prestar todo o apoio necessário".*​


Penamaior é a freguesia onde resido e tenho a estação.
O ribeiro da foto vem da zona de cima da vizinha freguesia de Meixomil, da montanha que se estende na zona Oeste do concelho (Monte do Pilar até Citânia de Sanfins), uma boa barreira de condensação.

Não tive a oportunidade de ver mais, além do rio Eiriz (para onde desagua esse ribeiro) que corria fora do leito, mas ainda "normal", sem necessidade de fechar a estrada aqui bem perto.
Certamente a meio da tarde terá ocorrido um episódio localizado, de maior intensidade, da precipitação na bacia desse ribeiro.


Tmsf disse:


> Vamos com 85mm nas últimas 24h...


Sigo com 94,0 mm nas últimas 24h.
O *acumulado diário é de 91,6 mm*.

Será difícil de chegar aos 100 mm, só com 9 mm nesta próxima hora.
Convenhamos que é mesmo muita precipitação, mesmo para uma zona habituada a muita água. A persistência da chuva está a levar todas as nascentes a brotarem grandes pés de água, algo raro nestes últimos anos, mas frequente desde a minha meninice.


----------



## Crazyrain (29 Dez 2022 às 23:03)

Incrível o que chove por aqui , o acumulado do dia vai com 57 mm e a subir rapidamente .
Dezembro segue com 391 mm , ano hidrológico atual segue com 1105 mm , ano civil de 2022 segue com 1655 mm


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2022 às 23:48)

Por aqui atingidos os 50 mm e continua a chuva


----------



## João Pedro (29 Dez 2022 às 23:51)

Boas,

49,5 mm acumulados na minha zona do Porto. Marca dos 300 mm prestes a ser batida por ali também, estando o acumulado mensal nos *292,59 mm*.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Dez 2022 às 23:54)

*96,4 mm*. 10 minutos para as 00h, já não dá para a centena.
Pelo que vi há algumas centenárias no WunderMap.

A intensidade está nos 5,7 mm\h. Veremos o que nos trazem as próximas horas.

Boa noite, até amanhã


----------



## João Pedro (29 Dez 2022 às 23:58)

E 29 de dezembro chega ao fim também com 50 mm acumulados pela Boavista/Campo Alegre.


----------



## Tmsf (30 Dez 2022 às 00:05)

Aristocrata disse:


> *96,4 mm*. 10 minutos para as 00h, já não dá para a centena.
> Pelo que vi há algumas centenárias no WunderMap.
> 
> A intensidade está nos 5,7 mm\h. Veremos o que nos trazem as próximas horas.
> ...


96,4 mm num dia é só para aviso amarelo?


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2022 às 00:07)

Chove forte neste momento, já com 2 mm depois das 0 horas, ontem ficou nos 51.6 mm.


----------



## GabKoost (30 Dez 2022 às 00:29)

Belíssimo dia de chuva. Praticamente 24h00 sem parar e continua a cair.

Estação mais próxima a marcar 110mm em terras Vimaranenses.






Ano hidrológico segue já com 1400mm em 3 meses....


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2022 às 01:36)

Snifa disse:


> Chuva forte obriga ao corte de estradas e inunda casas em Paços de Ferreira.​Hoje às 18:26
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tmsf disse:


> 96,4 mm num dia é só para aviso amarelo?



O critério de Aviso Laranja é para uma previsão de acumulado em 6 horas superior a 40 mm. No mapa IPMA parece-me que só encontrei uma estação dentro desse critério. Não há propriamente enxurradas mas sim inundações por cheias e transbordo de rios, tristemente já com graves consequências materiais em habitações, vias, etc. A renovação do Aviso Amarelo e o conhecimento dos níveis dos caudais e descargas das barragens  é uma indicação clara para os serviços de protecção civil acionarem alertas de acordo com os riscos óbvios e é isso que tem sido feito. Os critérios dos Avisos do IPMA não incluem previsões de acumulados para períodos superiores a 6 horas, mas se um Aviso Amarelo é renovado várias vezes em sucessivos períodos é claro que se esperava acumulados diários desta ordem dos que estão a ser observados.


----------



## frederico (30 Dez 2022 às 01:59)

StormRic disse:


> O critério de Aviso Laranja é para uma previsão de acumulado em 6 horas superior a 40 mm. No mapa IPMA parece-me que só encontrei uma estação dentro desse critério. Não há propriamente enxurradas mas sim inundações por cheias e transbordo de rios, tristemente já com graves consequências materiais em habitações, vias, etc. A renovação do Aviso Amarelo e o conhecimento dos níveis dos caudais e descargas das barragens  é uma indicação clara para os serviços de protecção civil acionarem alertas de acordo com os riscos óbvios e é isso que tem sido feito. Os critérios dos Avisos do IPMA não incluem previsões de acumulados para períodos superiores a 6 horas, mas se um Aviso Amarelo é renovado várias vezes em sucessivos períodos é claro que se esperava acumulados diários desta ordem dos que estão a ser observados.


Nestes dias ia sempre às nascentes do Leça e percorria o percurso do rio. Há locais com grandes barbaridades urbanísticas e obviamente nestes dias havia sempre perdas materiais por construção em leito de cheia. Achava e continuo a achar que um dia poderemos ter mesmo mortes pois há habitações de décadas recentes com as fundações quase dentro da água e um dia numa cheia as casas poderão ruir. Não temos dinheiro para isso mas se Portugal fosse um país rico deveria pensar em limpar as ilhas barreiras, áreas dunares e alguns vales de alguns rios e renaturalizar tudo, corrigir alguns dos erros do século XX. Ainda assim o Norte está muito melhor preparado para cheias que a Grande Lisboa ou o Algarve.


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2022 às 02:23)

Aí estão os acumulados no mapa IPMA de ontem, 29.
É notável o efeito de primeira barreira da orografia no aumento da precipitação. E não precisam de ser relevos muito elevados, bastam as altitudes médias até 700 m.






Rajada máxima. Mesmo em dia de tempestade, não se atingiu nesta rede estações valores superiores a 75 Km/h.





Temperaturas típicas de mais uma circulação de sudoeste e chuva persistente nesta estação das chuvas na RLN já para a história:
As mínimas mal descem dos 10ºC e as Máximas a rondar os 16/17ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Dez 2022 às 02:37)

Ontem tive 70 mm por aqui. Braga chegou aos 91 mm.

Não critico o IPMA até porque os modelos subestimaram o evento nesta zona. Colocavam os maiores acumulados mais a este.


----------



## GabKoost (30 Dez 2022 às 05:59)

StormRic disse:


> Aí estão os acumulados no mapa IPMA de ontem, 29.
> É notável o efeito de primeira barreira da orografia no aumento da precipitação. E não precisam de ser relevos muito elevados, bastam as altitudes médias até 700 m.


Muito menos que isso.

Os montes na primeira linha ortográfica do litoral norte raramente passam dos 500m. E mesmo os de 500m já são zonas de médio vale.

Por exemplo, o conjunto montanhoso que divide Braga / Guimarães / Póvoa de Lanhoso tem altitude máxima de 575m no santuário do Sameiro.

A Penha em Guimarães é o cume de outro complexo montanhoso de médio vale que marca a divisão das terras baixas do Sul do Vale do Ave das terras mais altas em direcção a Fafe. Tem altitude máxima de 600.

As montanhas litorais dos concelhos de Barcelos e Famalicão são todas mais baixas que isso. Barcelos com 488m e Famalicão com 468m.

Ja no Douro litoral, Sanfins em Paços de Ferreira tem 570m, Penafiel 589 (já fronteira com zonas mais interiores) etc. Também estas são de médio vale.

De 700 para cima, nas zonas consideradas 'litorais", estamos na verdade já a falar terras mais montanhosas do que litoral. A precipitação mais elevada nestas terras deve-se ao agravar do efeito ortográfico que já vem das zonas mais baixas.


----------



## Crazyrain (30 Dez 2022 às 08:10)

GabKoost disse:


> Muito menos que isso.
> 
> Os montes na primeira linha ortográfica do litoral norte raramente passam dos 500m. E mesmo os de 500m já são zonas de médio vale.
> 
> ...



No Alto Minho é mais elevado  . Os montes da primeira barreira atingem altitude mais elevadas , a Serra d' Arga atinge altitudes de 600 / 800 metros muito próximo da costa. E mesmo um pouco para Sul temos a serra de Barroselas e os montes de Barcelos ( bem junto à parte norte do concelho de Esposende ) com altitudes de 500 metros muito perto da costa .


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Dez 2022 às 09:11)

Bom dia.

Ora ora! O inverno é um menino mas já se comporta como gente grande...

Ontem fiquei nos *97,6 mm* e a* EMA de Paços de Ferreira* nos* 88,2 mm* (corrigidos).
Uma estação amadora localizada no canto sudoeste do concelho, mesmo na fronteira entre Paredes e Paços de Ferreira, registou *112,5 mm*. Hoje já leva 51,3 mm.
Esta outra estação amadora, a 4 km a sul de mim, leva hoje 44,2 mm, ontem acumulou 82,3 mm.

Esta noite foi bem regadinha, levo já *39,0 mm acumulados.*

O céu está encoberto e o vento sopra moderado com rajadas.

*Tactual: 14,4ºC
Hr: 97*%


----------



## Cadito (30 Dez 2022 às 10:10)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Ora ora! O inverno é um menino mas já se comporta como gente grande...
> 
> ...


Bom dia!

Ei lá, isto aqui por Paços de Ferreira chove bem! E com isto quero dizer que acabamos de ultrapassar mais uma vez os 500 mm num mês. 

Ontem, pelas 20h, o rio Ferreira no parque urbano/bosque ribeirinho já tinha galgado as margens, de forma que hoje a situação deverá estar um pouco pior também nos rios Eiriz e Carvalhosa.

A tendência será para uma diminuição da precipitação ao longo do dia e finalmente um pouco de sol amanhã de manhã. De pouca duração, pois teremos novo temporal no sábado à tarde/domingo. Venha ele! 

Continuação de um excelente dia.


----------



## GabKoost (30 Dez 2022 às 10:28)

Rio Ave totalmente fora das margens e inundações relevantes já a registar.

Esta zona tem tido alguns dos maiores registos entre ontem e hoje. Ontem à estação mais próxima fechou com 110mm e hoje há vai com 25mm.

A Albufeira do ermal já era das que tinha maior cota e com isso tudo foi impossível aguentar esta carga toda.

Vai link com algumas fotos do parque da vila de Caldas das Taipas.



			https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid02QNG9aZHLxb1zhnvJbpwS7gckDShXEoruDPLs5gbX9iodjbeaSDcDUVbPj2eG6Tohl&id=100063653226471


----------



## Tmsf (30 Dez 2022 às 12:44)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Ora ora! O inverno é um menino mas já se comporta como gente grande...
> 
> ...


A minha casa fica mesmo próxima a essa primeira  estação amadora.
O Ribeiro galgou as margens, coisa que eu já não via acontecer há anos


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2022 às 13:38)

Chuva forte corta estrada em Esposende.​Hoje às 10:23







*A forte chuva que cai intensamente no Minho desde quinta-feira provocou algumas inundações e obrigou ao corte da estrada nacional 205-1 em Rio Tinto, freguesia de Esposende.*

A via que liga a freguesia de Vila Seca, em Barcelos, a Fão, já no concelho esposendense, está completamente inundada e o trânsito está condicionado desde a noite desta quinta-feira. Os campos agrícolas adjacentes também estão completamente alagados.

Entre as muitas ocorrências por inundações de vias ou de habitações a que os bombeiros do concelho tiveram de acudir, esta é a única que se mantém por resolver.









						Chuva forte corta estrada em Esposende
					

A forte chuva que cai intensamente no Minho desde quinta-feira provocou algumas inundações e obrigou ao corte da estrada nacional 205-1 em Rio Tinto, freguesia de Esposende.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## Cadito (30 Dez 2022 às 15:51)

Aproveitando uma pausa na chuva fui dar uma volta até ao parque urbano/bosque ribeirinho de Paços de Ferreira.

O rio Ferreira aqui, sobretudo na parte baixa junto ao estádio, corria fora das margens. Diria que subiu cerca de 70/80 cm.







Os terrenos estão como era de prever muito saturados, como se pode observar nesta fotografia junto à escola secundária.


----------



## Maria Papoila (30 Dez 2022 às 16:25)

Cancelados os festejos de passagem de Ano - Porto Gaia e Matosinhos


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Dez 2022 às 16:33)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Cancelados os festejos de passagem de Ano - Porto Gaia e Matosinhos


E fizeram bem.


----------



## Stinger (30 Dez 2022 às 17:06)

Fortes rajadas neste momento 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (30 Dez 2022 às 17:07)

Por Covas o dia tem sido bastante ventoso e uma das minhas árvores já caiu. A "tempestade" aproxima-se.

Pouca chuva: 6,4 mm acumulados. 

Mínima: 13.1ºC e máxima de 14.6ºC. 

Neste fim de ano o aquecimento central nem liga pois a temperatura interior tem-se mantido acima dos 18,7ºC.


----------



## GabKoost (30 Dez 2022 às 19:37)

Algumas fotos do Rio Ave numa fase em que já tinha descido mais de um metro:












Esta levada, suporte de antigos moinhos, tem cerca de 5 metros de altura e encontrou-se praticamente coberta:







						Google Photos
					

Home for all your photos and videos, automatically organized and easy to share.



					photos.google.com


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Dez 2022 às 20:15)

Boa noite a todos, espero que se encontrem bem. 
Isto aqui pelo litoral norte é uma animação pegada, água por todos os lados e desde manha que venta que se farta. 
Amanha espero que corra tudo bem, pelo que vejo e vocês também vai ser uma grande carga de água que vai trazer problemas. 
Desejo a todos um bom ano de 2023 e não bebam muito.
Cumprimentos,

João Codeço


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Dez 2022 às 20:25)

E boa noite...Imagens de hoje à tarde. De manhã bem cedo o panorama era de muito mais água, diferença substancial.


----------



## Tmsf (30 Dez 2022 às 23:20)

Por aqui está uma ventania daquelas


----------



## João Pedro (30 Dez 2022 às 23:34)

GabKoost disse:


> Algumas fotos do Rio Ave numa fase em que já tinha descido mais de um metro:
> Ver anexo 3731


Um bocadinho irónica esta fotografia...


----------



## Crazyrain (30 Dez 2022 às 23:35)

Boa noite .
Ventania louca por aqui , aliás esteve todo o dia , mas agora está a intensificar - se .
Em termos de precipitação , o dia rendeu 3 mm .
Dezembro está praticamente nos 400 mm , que deve ser atingido amanhã.


----------



## Cadito (31 Dez 2022 às 10:29)

Bom dia!

Depois de uma corrida pelo parque urbano/bosque ribeirinho para ganhar espaço para umas rabanadas   reporto que o leito do rio Ferreira junto ao estádio desceu cerca de 50% relativamente a ontem ao início da tarde, embora nesse local ainda continue fora das margens uns 30 a 40 cm. Amanhã a conversa já será outra certamente... 

Votos de um excelente 2023 para todos e sejam felizes!


----------



## Crazyrain (31 Dez 2022 às 11:47)

Bom dia .
Ventania impressionante , que já dura há 24 horas .
O céu está a ficar muito carregado. 
Desejo umas boas entradas para toda a gente do fórum .


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2022 às 13:11)

Bom dia 
Ventania 
Logo chuva forte e vento 
Temperatura atual de 17,6°C
64% hr

Feliz ano novo 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## LMMS (31 Dez 2022 às 13:24)

Já registada uma rajada de 59km/h perto de Portuzelo.
A ventania vai aumentar, pode chegar a rajadas perto dos 100km/h, principalmente no litoral do Alto Minho.


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2022 às 13:29)

Boas, 

Por aqui também muito vento com rajadas, algumas nos 60/65 Km/h de SW/SSW.

Está ameno, 17.6ºc actuais e 70% HR.

Boas entradas em 2023 para todos!


----------



## LMMS (31 Dez 2022 às 13:30)

Comentário no Facebook rajada registada às 10h30m em Melgaço num aerogerador de 130km/h.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Dez 2022 às 13:34)




----------



## LMMS (31 Dez 2022 às 13:48)

Registada rajada de 130km/h num parque eólico em Lamas de Mouro.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2022 às 13:55)

Boas,

Castanheira nos 688 mm.
A cifra dos 700 mm será alcançável, uma loucura.
Avizinha-se um período conturbado , aviso vermelho mais que justificado.


----------



## ampa62 (31 Dez 2022 às 16:01)

Começou a chover forte e feio por aqui.

Edit: Apesar de ter chovido intensamente durante 4 minutos o sensor de chuva não acusou nada . Com o vento deve ter passado ao lado


----------



## Pantorra (31 Dez 2022 às 16:25)

Primeiras pingas no Porto.


----------



## jonas (31 Dez 2022 às 16:39)

O radar até assusta...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (31 Dez 2022 às 16:52)

jonas disse:


> O radar até assusta...


Aquilo na Galiza deve estar engraçado.


----------



## ampa62 (31 Dez 2022 às 16:56)

Já chove intensamente há quase 45 minutos e o meu sensor de chuva decidiu "morrer" hoje


----------



## LMMS (31 Dez 2022 às 17:05)

105 mm já acumulado em Nigrán na Galiza....


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2022 às 17:15)

LMMS disse:


> Comentário no Facebook rajada registada às 10h30m em Melgaço num aerogerador de 130km/h.





LMMS disse:


> Registada rajada de 130km/h num parque eólico em Lamas de Mouro.



A que altura do solo?


----------



## Pantorra (31 Dez 2022 às 17:24)

LMMS disse:


> 105 mm já acumulado em Nigrán na Galiza....


Uish, em quê, 2, 3, horas?


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2022 às 17:29)

Costa entre a Póvoa de Varzim e Esposende na trajectória de uma parte severa da linha de instabilidade:








Spoiler: Entrada da precipitação forte na RLN


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2022 às 17:36)

Primeiras descargas eléctricas daquela célula:


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2022 às 17:40)

Vi um clarão muito ao longe e baixo no horizonte agora mesmo, direção oeste sensivelmente.


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Dez 2022 às 17:46)

Póvoa de Varzim vai vir muito forte a célula


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Dez 2022 às 17:47)

LMMS disse:


> 105 mm já acumulado em Nigrán na Galiza....


Foi só esta tarde os 105 mm ?


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2022 às 17:48)

V.N.Cerveira 6,0 mm nos primeiro 40 minutos (1,5 mm em cada 10 minutos) e continua neste regime que corresponde a eco verde/amarelo. Mas há uma discordância com os ecos do radar, pois já teriam passado ecos dessa ordem na zona de Cerval antes das 16:50, no entanto até essa hora do registo o acumulado ainda era zero. 



Snifa disse:


> Vi um clarão muito ao longe e baixo no horizonte agora mesmo, direção oeste sensivelmente.



Essa é nova actividade, a célula tinha parado durante algum tempo.

Vila do Conde - Esposende









De Viana a Caminha entraram ecos laranja.


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Dez 2022 às 17:53)

Nigran em Vigo está com 111.51mm só esta tarde durante 2 horas


----------



## Pantorra (31 Dez 2022 às 17:53)

Um eco bem vermelho a vir em direcção ao Porto.

E começou a chover a sério.


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2022 às 17:56)

Chove forte no Porto e com gotas grossas 

É aquela pequena célula que aparece no radar.


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2022 às 18:01)

Pantorra disse:


> Um eco bem vermelho à vir em direcção ao Porto.
> 
> E começou a chover a sério.





Snifa disse:


> Chove forte no Porto e com gotas grossas
> 
> É aquela pequena célula que aparece no radar.



Célula destacada da linha. "Eco vermelho" em direcção ao Porto? Em que radar?






Esposende terá começado a receber a chuva forte:






Descarga múltipla fraca entre-nuvens às 17:56.

Cerveira a aumentar a intensidade, 10,2 mm nos 50 minutos.


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2022 às 18:12)

Convém pôr em perspectiva a dimensão da linha de instabilidade que entra agora no Litoral Norte, comparada com tudo o que vai passar nas próximas 12 a 18 horas:






Intensidade continua a aumentar, registada na EMA de Cerval (V.N.Cerveira): *3,5 mm em 10 minutos*. Acumulado nesta primeira hora: *13,7 mm*. Já está o Aviso Amarelo...


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2022 às 18:13)

14 mm
702 mm

Castanheira power.
Logo volto a partilhar.


----------



## efcm (31 Dez 2022 às 18:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> 14 mm
> 702 mm
> 
> Castanheira power.
> Logo volto a partilhar



Qual é essa Castanheira?


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2022 às 18:19)

Póvoa de Varzim, Vila do Conde: isto inunda ruas rapidamente mas demora a passar, aliás, depois de começar não vai deixar de chover durante... muitas horas.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2022 às 18:19)

efcm disse:


> Qual é essa Castanheira?



Castanheira, Arcos de Valdevez 
Cota 496 mts
Encosta do Corno do Bico


----------



## Litos (31 Dez 2022 às 18:22)

StormRic disse:


> Póvoa de Varzim, Vila do Conde: isto inunda ruas rapidamente mas demora a passar, aliás, depois de começar não vai deixar de chover durante... muitas horas.



Para já só vento e pouca chuva…


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2022 às 18:25)

Litos disse:


> Para já só vento e pouca chuva…
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Confirma o que se vê no radar, deve estar quase a começar.

Entretanto: Cerveira, *4,8 mm/10 minutos*, acumulado de 80 minutos vai nos 18,5 mm.


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2022 às 18:25)

StormRic disse:


> Convém pôr em perspectiva a dimensão da linha de instabilidade que entra agora no Litoral Norte



A frente é muito extensa, e vai demorar várias horas a passar, com tendência no movimento de SW para NE  o que atrasará ainda mais a passagem, logo mais chuva persistente.
A frente fria em si ainda vem muito longe


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2022 às 18:31)

Miguel96 disse:


> Nigran em Vigo está com 111.51mm só esta tarde durante 2 horas


Valor completamente isolado, não pode estar a registar corretamente essa estação.


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2022 às 18:36)

Cerveira, hora e meia, *21,2 mm*.

Eco vermelho passou na Apúlia.
A-Ver-o-Mar já deve estar a ver a chuva:


----------



## Litos (31 Dez 2022 às 18:40)

StormRic disse:


> Confirma o que se vê no radar, deve estar quase a começar.
> 
> Entretanto: Cerveira, *4,8 mm/10 minutos*, acumulado de 80 minutos vai nos 18,5 mm.



Começou agora a chover copiosamente!!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2022 às 18:43)

LMMS disse:


> 105 mm já acumulado em Nigrán na Galiza....



Valor muito isolado, não pode estar correcto, defeito de localização ou no pluviómetro.

Primeira hora no mapa IPMA (acresce na hora anterior 1,2 mm em V.N.Cerveira):


----------



## guimeixen (31 Dez 2022 às 18:55)

Boa tarde,

Chove bem agora  . O primeiros 2 mm já cá estão .


----------



## Crazyrain (31 Dez 2022 às 19:10)

Aqui já caíram 17 mm  , dezembro já ultrapassou os 400 mm , segue com 413 mm .


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Dez 2022 às 19:17)

Boa noite.

Calma lá com euforias.
Chove mas não chove tanto assim. 1,2 mm de acumulado até ao momento...

Aviso vermelho? Ui...ontem foi em Braga  , amanhã será em todo a nosso litoral norte.

Esperemos que nada de mal aconteça, as autoridades tiveram tempo para se prepararem bem, as pessoas também foram avisadas.

O radar e as imagens de satélite são elucidativas, todo o cuidado é necessário a partir de agora.


Miguel96 disse:


> Nigran em Vigo está com 111.51mm só esta tarde durante 2 horas





StormRic disse:


> Valor completamente isolado, não pode estar a registar corretamente essa estação.


*Dados actualizados meteogalicia*
Estações oficiais meteogalicia a menos de 900 mts de altitude:

FontecadaSanta Comba (CO)*36.0 L/m2*Sálvora-PazoRibeira (CO)*34.3 L/m2*BaionaBaiona (PO)*33.9 L/m2*Ponte CaldelasPonte Caldelas (PO)*33.9 L/m2*Vigo-CampusVigo (PO)*29.6 L/m2*
Estações a mais de 900 mts de altitude:

O XistralMuras (LU)*15.1 L/m2*FontaneiraBaleira (LU)*7.4 L/m2*Alto do PoioPedrafita do Cebreiro (LU)*4.2 L/m2*XurésMuíños (OU)*4.2 L/m2*O CebreiroPedrafita do Cebreiro (LU)*2.4 L/m2*

BOAS SAÍDAS E EXCELENTES ENTRADAS. UM PRÓSPERO 2023


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Dez 2022 às 19:18)

que enxurro aqui!


----------



## guimeixen (31 Dez 2022 às 19:20)

Que chuvada agora!


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2022 às 19:21)

*Cerveira*, *26,1 mm* acumulado desde o início, 2 horas.

Até esta altura, as trovoadas só se mantém até chegarem à faixa costeira de águas mais frias. Algumas só aparecem naquela crista de águas menos frias (> 17ºC). Curioso...






A chuva forte está quase a chegar à área metropolitana do Porto; continua a chover em Póvoa de Varzim e Vila do Conde.


----------



## LMMS (31 Dez 2022 às 19:22)

Pantorra disse:


> Uish, em quê, 2, 3, horas?


Talvez a estação não esteja a trabalhar bem, ao redor a com valor mais altos está a chegar aos 60mm


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2022 às 19:26)

*28,3 mm*. Cerveira depois do pico de 4,8 mm/10 minutos, baixou para uma média de 1 a 2 mm cada 10 minutos. Células convectivas embebidas num manto de precipitação estratiforme, portanto.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Dez 2022 às 19:36)

Boa noite e Bom Ano de 2023 para a malta aqui do Litoral Norte! 
Já acumula a "minha" estação: 0,99 mm. A ver se chega aos 300 mm antes de o ano acabar


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2022 às 19:52)

Bem, apesar de ser de noite dá para perceber que há uma wall cloud já a chegar ao Porto, tem a ver com a linha intensa que se aproxima, pela forma das nuvens não restam duvidas, pena ser de noite...


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2022 às 19:53)

Está a aproximar, as nuvens que vinham de SW estão agora a vir de oeste e bem rápidas..parecem um rolo as nuvens..


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2022 às 19:54)

Cerveira: três horas de chuva ininterrupta e 31,3 mm acumulados.



Snifa disse:


> Bem, apesar de ser de noite dá para perceber que há uma wall cloud já a chegar ao Porto, tem a ver com a linha intensa que se aproxima, pela forma das nuvens não restam duvidas, pena ser de noite...



A linha está mesmo aí em cima:


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2022 às 19:55)

Vento com rajadas fortes de oeste, não tarda vai descarregar


----------



## João Pedro (31 Dez 2022 às 19:58)

Já descarrega pela Boavista/Campo Alegre; o acumulado já subiu para os 5,79 mm. Está já batido o patamar dos 300 mm (*302,47 mm*).


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2022 às 20:00)

E pronto, chove torrencialmente, não houve dúvidas que era mesmo uma wall cloud, notava-se perfeitamente a forma e movimento com a iluminação noturna e era extensa, de dia devia ser um espetáculo..


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2022 às 20:04)

Descarga brutal, rain rate já chegou aos 120 mm/h.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Dez 2022 às 20:20)

A chuva aumentou de intensidade agora, chuva moderada.

Faltam 3,8 mm...faltam 3,8 mm. E mais não digo.


----------



## rfilipeg (31 Dez 2022 às 20:33)

Bom....por Gondomar chove certinho.
Por incrível que pareça o vento está nulo.

Estou um bocado reticente quanto ao aviso vermelho. Talvez o mais justificável seria ficar pelo laranja. Ou vem ai muita fruta, ou então nada.
Para já, o setor quente da frente a deixar chuvinha certinha.

Numa altura de passagem de ano, já se sabe que quem gosta de festarola e o aviso vermelho não vier a justificar, vai sempre haver alguém que vai dizer que era apenas uma chuva e que podia acontecer os festejos.

A ver vamos, para já tudo calmo apenas a chover normalmente.

*Bom bacalhau para todos!!!*


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2022 às 20:35)

Muita chuva por aqui, acumulado já nos 12.8 mm e a contar


----------



## Scan_Ferr (31 Dez 2022 às 20:42)

Por aqui ainda nada.


----------



## Crazyrain (31 Dez 2022 às 20:52)

Aqui vai com 21 mm .


----------



## Scan_Ferr (31 Dez 2022 às 20:59)

Começou agora, chuva forte.


----------



## rfilipeg (31 Dez 2022 às 21:02)

Bem parece que o grosso da linha vai mais para sul muita trovoada no mar no litoral centro.


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2022 às 21:12)

18.8 mm por aqui, continua a chover, está mais fresco com 12.6ºc actuais.

No satélite dá para ver bem a extensão da frente que será responsável pelo aviso vermelho a vigorar a partir das 03 h da manhã de amanhã e até ao meio dia, assim como o contraste com a massa de ar  mais fria pós frontal e que vem logo atrás.

A parte mais intensa de chuva deverá ocorrer na transição de massas de ar, quando se dá a rotação do vento, normalmente é assim, mas antes desse pico deverá haver várias horas de chuva 








A tal transição e pico da frente:


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2022 às 22:12)

Os acumulados horários vão assim: à passagem da linha de instabilidade registam-se valores superiores a 10 mm e mesmo a 15 mm.
Esta linha é na verdade a frente fria, mas nem por isso a sua passagem marca o fim da chuva porque a frente está a ondular e originar um sistema frontal de sector muito aberto. Daí que a nova ondulação fará um segmento da frente converter-se em frente quente depois da qual a RLN ficará novamente em sector de massa de ar tropical. No seguimento haverá mais uma passagem da frente fria. E não sei se ficará por aí a ondulação da frente. Esta incerteza repercute-se na incerteza dos acumulados das previsões.

Até à meia-noite o ECMWF (saída das 12h de hoje) previa mais de 10 mm para toda a RLN, mas só no PNPG e alguma área circundante colocava mais de 25 mm.
Ora nesta altura, quase 22h, esta previsão já está verificada e pode ainda aumentar os acumulados nas duas horas que faltam.

No entanto, a faixa de maior acumulado (> 50 mm/6h, em dois períodos das 0h às 12h) que ontem se previa passar pelo Porto, aparece hoje nesta saída deslocada bem para norte, para lá da fronteira, e para lá das 6h da madrugada (apenas entre as 6h e as 12h). Isto não significa menor quantidade de água total para a RLN, porque se mantém valores entre 25mm e 50 mm em 6 horas, para os três períodos, 0h-6h, 6h-12h, 12h-18h. Ou seja continuam a ser esperados acumulados superiores a 100 mm em locais por toda a RLN.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Dez 2022 às 22:17)

27,71 mm pela Boavista/Campo Alegre. Dezembro com *324,39 mm*.


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2022 às 22:36)

Mais quatro horas de acumulados desde o início do evento (cerca das 16h50, primeiro acumulado em estação oficial):


----------



## Tmsf (31 Dez 2022 às 22:56)

Pelos modelos aqui pela zona o pior virá pela manhã e início da tarde amanhã.
Mas já não sei o que esperar


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Dez 2022 às 23:22)

Boa noite.

É assim. Já choveu bem. Continua a chover, menos mas a chover.
E o vento é fraco de momento.
E mais virá por aí durante a madrugada.
O que caiu foi muito, mais que o previsto.
Veremos se a madrugada será mesmo para aviso vermelho.

Como todo o cuidado é pouco, muita atenção na estrada, estradas facilmente inundáveis são de evitar. Principalmente se a visão ficar mais *turva*, e o vinho\álcool *toldarem a visão*. E as ideias. 

Posto isto, sigo com um a*cumulado de 27,5 mm*, em linha com os valores das redondezas (*EMA de Paços de Ferreira* segue com *26,6 mm* - corrigidos)
Com isto o* acumulado mensal* é agora de *521,3 mm*.
Já o *acumulado do ano hidrológico *(desde 1 de outubro) cifra-se em *1344,7 mm*.

*Votos de uma boa saída e um 2023 muito muito feliz para TODOS OS MEMBROS E DEMAIS VISITANTES deste nobre espaço.
 Saúde!*


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Jan 2023 às 00:15)

Ora bem, bom ano a todos.

Bem, é pena as previsões falharem, tinha dado para se realizar o fogo de artificio do Porto. Mas as previsões são assim mesmo, previsões.
Para ja aqui pela zona do Porto e arredores, no máximo, um alerta amarelo para já.

Considero que, se as previsões falharem, acredito que a zona centro e interior centro/norte, serão as mais afetadas.

Veremos os próximos capítulos, certamente vai correr alguma tinta de alguns comerciantes da ribeira a dizer que estavam reunidas as condições para, pelo menos, o fogo de artificio.


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Jan 2023 às 00:48)

O dia terminou com 22 mm .
O mês de dezembro terminou com um acumulado de 418 mm , o ano civil de 2022 terminou com 1683 mm .
Ano hidrológico atual segue com 1133 mm .
Feliz ano novo .


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Jan 2023 às 00:53)

rfilipeg disse:


> Ora bem, bom ano a todos.
> 
> Bem, é pena as previsões falharem, tinha dado para se realizar o fogo de artificio do Porto. Mas as previsões são assim mesmo, previsões.
> Para ja aqui pela zona do Porto e arredores, no máximo, um alerta amarelo para já.
> ...


 E estavam reunidas as condições para o fogo de artifício pelo menos . Até porque à meia - noite não havia aviso vermelho em sítio nenhum


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2023 às 01:04)

Castanheira terminou com 719 mm de acumulado mensal. Épico.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (1 Jan 2023 às 03:12)

Muita chuva forte das 20 às 22:30 +/- mas, a partir daí, nada. A ver o que acontece até ao meio dia.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2023 às 03:29)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Muita chuva forte das 20 às 22:30 +/- mas, a partir daí, nada. A ver o que acontece até ao meio dia.



Passagem da frente com ondulação:
1ªfase: a frente fria foi descendo em latitude e progredindo simultaneamente para o interior.
2ªfase: inicia-se a ondulação da frente, ou seja, a linha da frente pára a sua descida em latitude, o que ocorreu cerca da meia-noite com a frente estacionando sobre a Figueira da Foz.
3ªfase: a frente volta a subir em latitude, convertida em frente quente. O ar quente retoma a área antes cedida ao avanço do ar frio pós-frontal.
4ªfase: passagem da onda sobre o Norte novamente. Haverá zonas mais a norte que talvez não saiam da massa de ar fria recebendo precipitação menos intensa. Logo abaixo em latitude, a zona onde a precipitação poderá ser mais intensa corresponde à passagem do ponto angular das frentes quente e fria. E mais a sul ainda serão zonas que entram novamente na massa de ar quente, pela subida da frente quente em latitude. Estas zonas serão as que vão receber maior acumulado, precipitação mais prolongada.
5ªfase: a frente fria da onda varre finalmente todo o ar quente das zonas mais a sul.

Os termos quente e frio são relativos, claro.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2023 às 04:20)

No filme do radar de Arouca é evidente o recuo da frente (que era fria) para norte e termina com a formação da frente quente e posterior frente fria da ondulação no lado esquerdo das imagens:



O gráfico de V.N.Cerveira mostra a passagem da frente fria, o pós-frontal com acentuada acalmia do vento e da precipitação, e termina com o regresso da proximidade da frente mas com caracerísticas diferentes. Ainda não é claro onde vai passar o vértice das frentes, se chegará tão a norte.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Jan 2023 às 05:34)

Voltou o vento e vê-se trovoada a NO, ainda longe.


Neste momento não chove.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2023 às 05:40)

Frente fria está ao largo (se não fôr uma linha de instabilidade):






Células extremamente agressivas, até criam um feixe de sombra no radar de Arouca:






Assinalada uma possível ondulação frontal, mas frente final ainda não é isto.

A imagem de satélite mantém uma faixa de perturbações frontais ainda muito larga e extensa:


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2023 às 06:10)

O Aviso Vermelho na actualização das 3:48 foi remetido para início às 9h !

Ou seja, a situação de momento enquadra-se no Aviso Laranja:









*Cerveira* registou *11,1 mm em 10 minuto**s*, incluído nos *17,8 mm em 20 minutos* das 5:40 às 6:00.  Acumulado de hoje até às 6:00 é *45,9 mm* sendo *25,9 mm na última hora*.
Temperatura começou a subir de forma regular desde as 3:00. Às 5:20 atingia os 14ºC (frente quente).


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2023 às 06:26)

Situação de Alerta nas bacias dos rios Minho e Lima:






Células intensas e com trovoada.






Acumulado do evento, em Cerveira, *87,9 mm*.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Jan 2023 às 06:38)

Vários flashes e trovões audíveis, mas parece que vai-se manter a oeste.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2023 às 06:59)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Vários flashes e trovões audíveis, mas parece que vai-se manter a oeste.


Por enquanto sim, a progressão do sistema frontal para Leste é lenta e as células têm tendência a perderem a trovoada ao entrarem muito para o interior (passaram por água do oceano com temperatura superficial de 17ºC, entram em terra  que está à volta dos 14ºC).

No entanto...





Viana do Castelo sob forte trovoada.
E as células vão entrar em Esposende e mais a sul:


----------



## Tmsf (1 Jan 2023 às 08:05)

Está uma ventania incrível


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2023 às 08:39)

Bom dia e um Bom Ano Para todos!

Está uma ventania descomunal pelo Porto e já se ouvem alguns  trovões vindos do lado do mar.

Aviso vermelho foi alterado e começa a partir das 9 horas.

16.5ºc , vento moderado a forte com rajadas que chegam  aos 72 Km/h.

Muito escuro para Oeste e Sudoeste.


----------



## bukowski (1 Jan 2023 às 08:48)

muito muito vento no litoral de Gaia. foi assim a noite toda, mas está cada vez mais intenso.

_edit: começam a cair umas gotas de água. o vento é que está agreste mesmo!_


----------



## Litos (1 Jan 2023 às 09:04)

Incrível o que chove neste momento em Vila do Conde, com vento e trovoada a mistura, a cortina de chuva é tão intensa que nada se vê para a frente!

Um feliz ano de 2023 pra todos nós! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Jan 2023 às 09:07)

A caminho bem forte






Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2023 às 09:19)

Grande relâmpago agora e trovão, muito escuro e fechado 

EDIT: chuva muito forte agora


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2023 às 09:23)

Chove torrencialmente com alguma trovoada neste momento


----------



## guimeixen (1 Jan 2023 às 09:24)

Bom dia,

Grande chuvada agora e dois trovões.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Jan 2023 às 09:29)

Trovoada a 10 kms de Espinho
Vento forte sem chuva ainda

Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2023 às 09:32)

Chuva forte e trovoada e já vão 12 mm em poucos minutos


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 09:34)

Bom dia, bom ano!

A imagem de radar está assustadora para a AMP





O acumulado sobe a grande velocidade pela Boavista/Campo Alegre: 13,69 mm agora.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Jan 2023 às 09:37)

Belo ronco


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2023 às 09:37)

Grande estrondo agora, pouco depois do relâmpago, chove muito forte e grosso


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Jan 2023 às 09:37)

Ouvi à uns segundos um ronco forte, começou a chuva agora


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 09:38)

Quase 20 mm já. Que bela (desde que sem estragos, claro) chuvada que estou a perder!
@Snifa , vídeos e fotos pf


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Jan 2023 às 09:39)

O vento assobia por todo o lado, chuva moderada agora convectiva


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Jan 2023 às 09:40)




----------



## Miguel96 (1 Jan 2023 às 09:41)

Altura dos ecos, amarelo é mais forte neste momento


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2023 às 09:42)

João Pedro disse:


> Quase 20 mm já. Que bela (desde que sem estragos, claro) chuvada que estou a perder!
> @Snifa , vídeos e fotos pf



Por aqui 19.2 mm a contar, incrível o que chove.

Não dá para abrir as janelas sem entrar água para casa  Eu tentei mas....


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 09:44)

Agreste, agreste... contando com o atraso na imagem, deve ter sido aqui o período mais intenso:





23,9 mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2023 às 09:45)

Relâmpago brutal agora mesmo, seguido logo pelo trovão


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2023 às 09:47)

Outro, este iluminou a sala, grande trovão logo a seguir


----------



## dj_teko (1 Jan 2023 às 09:48)

É cada estouro


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2023 às 09:49)

É incrível o que chove, só visto, campo de futebol já alagado


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 09:54)

31,19 mm já, e pela imagem de radar vai muita mais água a caminho do Porto.


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2023 às 09:55)

É brutal o que chove, 28.8 mm a contar


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Jan 2023 às 09:56)

À 10 minutos atrás rajada de 83 km/h em Rio Tinto


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Jan 2023 às 10:01)

O meu detetor afirmou que a 24kms daqui deu grande estrondo agora


----------



## Tmsf (1 Jan 2023 às 10:10)

É agora que começa a descer a frente , certo?


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2023 às 10:12)

É o dilúvio no Porto, não há outra palavra para descrever o que se passa aqui.


----------



## manchester (1 Jan 2023 às 10:15)

Aqui por Ermesinde está 1 dilúvio, cai em força há cerca de 1 hora e acompanhada de rajadas fortes.
A visibilidade é muito reduzida, até parece que faz fumo!!


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2023 às 10:39)

A chuva continua, com períodos mais fortes, tudo alagado, 41.8 mm a contar


----------



## Spak (1 Jan 2023 às 10:51)

Chove tanto no centro do Porto, até parece que está a anoitecer...


----------



## ampa62 (1 Jan 2023 às 11:15)

Snifa disse:


> Ainda fiz um vídeo com a a janela entreaberta, e esta fase não foi a pior, nem a mais prolongada em termos de chuva forte, também captei relâmpago e trovão ( até  os cães da vizinhança ladraram/ ganiram).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Porque não mudam para o forum de Janeiro?


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Jan 2023 às 11:15)

Bom dia .
Dia de muita chuva , com períodos de autênticos dilúvios , e forte trovoada .
O acumulado vai com 72 mm.


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2023 às 11:20)

ampa62 disse:


> Porque não mudam para o forum de Janeiro?



Nem tinha reparado 

já movi a a mensagem para lá.

O staff podia encerrar este  tópico a novas mensagens.


----------



## ampa62 (1 Jan 2023 às 11:22)

Acumulado do mês de Dezembro: 386 mm (com algumas falhas); não ultrapassa os valores de 2020 e 2019 com 440 e 451 mm respetivamente.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2023 às 12:56)

Boas pessoal, já estão abertos os seguimentos de 2023, pelo que podemos continuar lá! Thanks!


----------

